# Baradur's End - Part III



## nerdytenor (Oct 28, 2009)

In the dead of night, the party waits, both eager for and fearful of the approach of daylight and what it may bring. 

The night passes without incident - only the beating of hearts and the intake of breath can be heard in the deepest darkness.

As light approaches, the party rouses itself. As expected, a search appears to be on - just barely visible beyond the trees, a small group of men - perhaps a dozen - appear to be performing a methodical sweep near the compound that was the scene of the fighting the night before.

The party creeps slowly away, careful to remain concealed in the far-away trees. A few minutes later, another search party comes into view from the north - it appears to be the same size as the first, and joins up with it. Mere seconds later, a third party comes from the south to join up with the other two. 

The entire spectacle seems rather abstract and distant for a while, until the combined enemy force, a few dozen strong, forms up, turns vaguely in the direction of the party, and begins to move. Your hearts, human and otherwise, begin to pick up speed themselves as it becomes apparent that the enemy, three dozen strong, is marching in your direction!

OOC: This is part III in a series - part II can be found here. The above is the last 'action' post from Part II.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 28, 2009)

OOC: Main party - what do you do? Run? Hide? Fight? (ha ha good luck ) To the east are further trees, and about a mile beyond that a long stretch of swamp stretches out. Reminder - Joshua has not yet made his daily use of the teleportation/homing-device/stone/thingy.

Bavak and Jack - please hold - your DM will be with you shortly.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 30, 2009)

ooc:  Running seems like the way to go.  If we try hiding, someone is sure to roll a 1 on their stealth and we'll end up fighting.  But which way?  Presumably we can see which way they're coming, and go at right angles to that so they'll pass us by.  Unless they spot us...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 30, 2009)

The big dragonborn looked carefully in the direction of the large search party, drawing his heavy sword almost reflexively as he watched.  "Are we going to stand and fight?  I'd hate to take on that many men at once..."  Despite his words, it was obvious from his tone and his expression that he would NOT, in fact, hate to face so many foes- he would relish such a challenge.

OOC: Trees to the east, right?  Which direction are the searchers in?


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 31, 2009)

While the party mulls their next move, a shout can be heard from one of the search parties to the west. Seconds later, a hail of arrows (about half a dozen)  lands about twenty feet to the west of the party. 

OOC Searchers are to the west. It is hard to tell how far they are - they could probably catch up to you in a minute or two if you stand still. Trees/forest are to the east, and beyond that is a desolate swamp. Some patches of a broken-down road run parallel to the forest north and south about half a mile east of here


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 1, 2009)

Rellek quickly withdrew his bow, Friends our time for departure has come.  We must make haste so that friend Joshua might perform the ritual, I suggest we make haste for cover.

OOC assuming the party are with this, Rellek is happy to lead the party with Covaithe away form our persuers...

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 3, 2009)

Rellek prepares to scout the way as the party flees from their pursuers.

OOC: Skill Challenge! Three rounds. Everyone must participate once per round. You MUST make an endurance OR athletics check once per round, DC 19. You MAY make a nature OR perception check once per round, which will add a bonus (or penalty) to the athletics or endurance roll (19 or better grants a +2, 15 or better a +1, less than 10 a -1). At stake are healing surges... For now .

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]

You are awakened by the same lizard-woman that has awakened you in your tent for the past five days. After you emerge from your tents, you see three lizard men starting a small fire in the center of the camp. The heat is comforting in the cold morning air. Your noses detect the familiar scent of a roasting.... _something _as one of the men turns some kind of small land mammal on a stick over a makeshift stove.

As the sun begins to rise a few minutes later, you are each presented  with a small bowl filled with the meat of whatever it was that was just cooked. Though you have experienced several shared threats with these lizard-folk, and living off the land has proven a challenge, by far the most difficult part of your time with them has been keeping down their so-called food. As per usual, one of the lizard men presents each of you with a small, straight stick.  It wasn't until the third day of your cohabitation that you both realized, almost exactly at the same time, that these lizard-folk were trying to provide you with _forks_. Clearly they don't have the concept quite down. Nevertheless, you have made a token use of the useless implements in order to remain polite. 

You sit down and begin your communication with the lizard-man whom you think of as leader. Though you have all gotten better at communicating with each other, the process is still laborious. It is unclear whether it is the ability or the desire to speak that this particular tribe lacks. Fortunately, their ability to communicate in both picture and gesture is quite sophisticated. After about ten minutes, it becomes clear that the morning's activities are to include gathering supplies in order to brew various potions for use in battle. Three lizard-men are to accompany you in your search - they will show you examples of the herbs, plants, and roots that you will be searching for along the way.

OOC: Skill challenge! Applicable skills are Nature, Perception, and whatever else you can make a plausible argument for. Three rounds, DC 19 - at stake are potential potions for use later.

When posting to this thread, please post in a 'Jack and Bavak' sblock (like this one) so that your posts are not visible in the main thread (if and until you join up with the others, of course).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2009)

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
Bavak still searches his ancient memory about the customs of the lizard folk and the loca plant life as he searches for the herbs: Nature (1d20+11=12) , but somehow he confuses the different jungles he recalls. Or is it something more sinister...
But he doesn't give up:
Nature / Perception (1d20+11=16, 1d20+11=20)
Ancient memory (Daeva encounter) (1d6=3) for first (second attempt 16 -> 19)

ooc: 1 failure, two sucess.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 3, 2009)

Karis keeps a sharp eye on their path, easily picking out a clear path through the vegetation and clearing what few obstacles do present themselves.  

[sblock=ooc] No acrobatics?  Uh oh; Karis is in trouble...  Perception 22, Athletics 24 (includes +2 from good perception).  Ha!

Actually, that's probably all my good rolls for the foreseeable future...
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 3, 2009)

Rellek kept alert trusting his keen senses and training would not fail him now...

[sblock=ooc]

Ok got 20 for my first perception check, so +2 to athletics roll which is 20  Amazing!  

[/sblock]

Rellek managed to slip through the tangled bush and tree routes - so far at least.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Kraegyn followed the more woodswise members of the group through the forest.  The heavy brush and trees were nothing like the farm he grew up on, but he knew about how to avoid being tripped by roots, and remembered to watch out for the 'random branch in the face'.  It helped of course, that he was strong as an ox, and his heavy armor let him just force his way through most of the brush...

OOC: Nature 1d20+4=20; Athletics 1d0+9=26 (+2 for Nature roll =28); rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
Jack does his best to keep a lookout of the area as they move through the marshland, but his eyes are not as keen as the lizardfolk and they are forced to help him out. 

He does manage to find a particularly useful herb in the morning, which bolsters his spirits after the earlier failings, but the afternoon sees him almost eating a poisonous berry. Even he can't understand why he thought it was a good idea. Jack ends the day rather glum.



Perception; Nature; Nature (1d20 6=17, 1d20 6=26, 1d20 6=10) 2 failures, 1 success.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 6, 2009)

Karis, Kraegyn, and Rellek make an impressive sight, flitting through the trees to the center of the  patch of forest. Unfortunately, the only one to witness their athletic display clearly is Joshua. He tries to focus on the terrain as best he can. His chosen path is clear - nevertheless, he has trouble keeping up with the rest of the party, and they have to slow slightly. (OOC: Joshua gets 18 for nature, adding +1 to his endurance roll of 12 = 13. )

One of the archers that must be running behind decides to take a shot at the fleeing party - an arrow flies through the forest and hits Karis in the back, despite the distance and cover of trees (OOC Randomly chosen target = Karis. 1d20+10 -2 for distance -2 for cover hits AC 23 for 1d10+4 = 8 damage.).

OOC: RESULTS 

Karis, Rellek, and Kraegyn pass round one. Joshua fails, losing a surge.

Karis takes 8 damage

ROUND TWO - FIGHT! errrr RUN! Same rules as round one. The forest is thicker now, so you will have superior cover against any arrows coming your way in round 2.

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
The lizard folk are remarkably patient with you, despite your feeling at times that you are being something of a burden. Though they have to discard many of the specimens you provide (some of Jack's offerings in particular elicit what you have learned are gestures for laughter), they seem genuinely pleased with some of your other finds.

You return to camp, whereupon the lizard-man you take to be something of a shaman investigates the haul. Reasonably pleased, he begins to prepare the ingredients.

OOC: Three successes = three potential potions. If you would like to aid the shaman in his alchemy, you may provide either a nature or an arcana check to help him - you may make this check only once - 20 or higher grants him a +3, 15 or higher a +2, 10 or higher a +1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
Bavak consults with the spirits to help the shaman with the 'brew'.

ooc: Nature (with speak with spirits bonus) (1d20+13=23)

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 7, 2009)

[sblock=Jack/Bavak]
Jack recovers from his earlier performance and manages to offer up some insightful tips to the "shaman"

Nature (1d20+6=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 7, 2009)

The pained grunt that slipped out from Karis's lips as the arrow struck home in his back acted as a spur to Joshua's attempts to negotiate the forest.

He picked up his stride and sprinted easily and effortlessly between the forest giants.

[sblock=OOC]Endurance 21(+2) = 23; Peception 20 (gives +2)
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Kraegyn continued to push his way through the underbrush.  The thicker growth was less familiar to him, and it was obvious that the pursuit was distracting him- he didn't want to run, he wanted to stand and fight...  In his distracted state, he managed to blunder into a tangle of brambles- and while they couldn't get through his armor, they did manage to poke beneath several of his scales in spots where the armor didn't cover him.

OOC: Nature 13 (adds +0); Athletics 10 (hurrah for a Natural 1!); rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 8, 2009)

Rellek sought to continue to move quickly through the undergrowth conscious of the attention their flight had attracted.  

[Sblock= round 2]

Rolls for perception check=14
Atheletics=29

[/sblock]

Despite the deep gloom Rellek's quick responses made it easier for him to slip past the entangling undergrowth.  

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Nov 9, 2009)

Though strongly tempted to turn back and give that archer a piece of her mind -- a piece about eight inches long, made of sharpened steel -- Karis grits her teeth and puts on a burst of speed.  

[sblock=ooc]Perception 21, Athletics 19.  The perception gives +2, so that's 21 for athletics. [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2009)

OOC: DM save vs. influenza = FAIL.  . Will post in the next day or two.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2009)

The party passes through the heart of the forest, Kraegyn's blunder slowing the party slightly. An arrow whistles through the air, breezing past Joshua's left ear as the chase continues. The forest begins to thin out, and the party can just make out the forest clearing in the distance, and beyond that, a seemingly endless swath of murky swamp. 

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
For once, your help seems greatly appreciated. The lizardman expresses his approval with both gesture and drawing, and in the space of a few hours, three leather canteens are filled with magical liquid. It is not entirely clear what the potions actually do however - perhaps that will be revealed in time.

OOC: Please RP at will - your DM is trying to integrate the two story lines 

[/sblock]



OOC: RESULTS 

Karis, Joshua, and Rellek pass, Kraegyn fails, losing a surge.
Arrow randomly targets Joshua, but with cover, it just misses.
 Surges used: Joshua (1), Kraegyn (1)



ROUND THREE - HEAD FOR THE SWAMP! Same rules as round one/two. No cover for this round


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
"So Jack, what can we do more to solve this quest? Not that I not enjoy their hospitality, but don't want to spend this entire life here."

ooc: Encounter powers are back?

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 16, 2009)

Rellek saw the rapidly depleating cover and pressed on to get to ground as quickly as possible.  

[sblock]

Ok so this is my last rolls:

Argh Invisible castle has some sort of error message, So I'll have to go later..

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 16, 2009)

OK lets try that again now Invisible castle is back up:

[sblock]
First roll nature =18

Second role atheletics check = 21

Great at least I don't feel as if I suck as the partys tracker...

[/sblock]

Rellek moved freely through the ground toward the swap, silently thankful that a tree root or many of the other half hidden dangers hadn't slowed him or his friends down any further.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Kraegyn continued to trample through the underbrush- while the plants were familiar enough, the coils of bramble kept catching at the plates of his armor.  Mindful of the pursuers, he let his compatriots move a bit ahead of him.  If he couldn't break a trail effectively, he could at least make sure that he was the biggest target available... 



OOC: Nature +4= 23 (adds +2); Athletics +9=14 (+2= 16, fail); rolls Roll Lookup .  Kraegyn will intentionally drop back so that he is the last one in line, and will actively try to act as cover for the more lightly armored PCs in the group.


----------



## The Digger (Nov 20, 2009)

Distracted and rather unnerved by the near miss, Joshua stumbled a little and lost some ground.  But he still managed a little smile for Kraegyn as he realised what his companion was trying to do.

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326973/ - fail by 1[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=Jack and Bavak]
> "So Jack, what can we do more to solve this quest? Not that I not enjoy their hospitality, but don't want to spend this entire life here."
> 
> ooc: Encounter powers are back?
> ...




[sblock=Bavak]
"Hmmm.... well I ain't knowing too much about these plants. They are the best shot I got of finding out the cause of this blight. I'm not much for just running off into the swamp neither. I guess for now we wait?"  the human replies
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 20, 2009)

Only Rellek seems to be able to keep up the pace as the party races towards the  swamp. Kraegyn slows slightly, attempting to provide cover for his allies, and his ploy is partially successful; two arrows come flying directly at him, and both bounce harmlessly off his armor. The third and final arrow, however, slams into Joshua's back with incredible speed - whether the archer was an expert or just lucky is unclear (OOC: Crit!).

The party finally makes it out of the forest, whereupon they are confronted with three rather unfortunate pieces of information:

1) There is nowhere to run in the swamp - it goes on for miles and miles.
2) A group of four lizardmen has just jumped up from under the cover of some tall grass
3) Three of the lizardmen look like they are about to throw spears in your direction.

And indeed, before the party has any chance to react, the lizardmen loose their spears with incredible grace and power. The party braces for impact, but then, a strange thing happens. The spears fly OVER the party in the direction of the pursuers. A quick glance towards the forest reveals at least ten of them still giving chase, but a second later, there is one fewer as one of the spears finds its mark. The remaining lizardman who did not throw a spear quickly grabs a small drum attached to his belt and begins pounding on it in a tight, rhythmic pattern. Seconds later, an answering drum can be heard.

OOC: RESULTS

Rellek passes. Karis (took liberty of rolling - Nat 3 on endurance), Joshua, and Kraegyn fail, losing one surge each.
Two arrows miss Kraegyn.
One arrow crits Joshua for 14.
Surges used: Joshua (2) (plus 14 damage), Kraegyn (2), Karis(1) (plus 8 damage)

The lizardmen just got a surprise round - now we drop into regular initiative.

I thought I would try and come up with some system of accounting for your hps and surges in light of the fact that you have all just leveled, but decided in the end that it was too complicated. This 'chase' starts a new 'day' - but don't worry, I will adjust difficulties accordingly. 

I will post stats, a map, and initiative counts in the next post.


[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
With the potion making now complete, you sit. And sit. It seems these lizard folk do a lot of sitting (or squatting, in their case). Not much happens for the next hour - there is a brief 'discussion' about the relative merits of various berries when used as ingredients in various intoxicating beverages.

Suddenly, the calm is broken when a drum beat is heard in the distance. You have witnessed the lizard folk use drums before - they use it as an easy way to send simple messages a short distance. Immediately afterwards, the small  camp is a flurry of activity as all of the males and most of the females gather up their weapons. You look inquisitively toward one of the lizardmen, and he inscribes a single pictograph in the mud.

"Battle."

He motions for you to follow.

OOC: It will take you one full round to reach the scene of the battle - then we can get rid of these blasted sblocks 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 21, 2009)

*Party - your turn!*

Two archers finally show themselves through the trees- quick to act, they retaliate brutally against one of the lizardmen, despite the distance and cover of allies  (OOC: Two arrows hit L1 for total of 25 damage - L1 is bloodied).

*ROUND ONE - FIGHT! Or... something.*

*Map Notes* (see attached image)
Green squares are trees - cannot fit in those squares - they provide cover.
Yellow squares are tall grass - they provide concealment when prone.
Brown squares are swamp - difficult terrain

*Status

*Archers (Ac 17 Fo 13 Re 15 Wi 13 )
a1 38/38
a2 38/38

Party *YOU ARE NEXT*
Joshua  24/38 hp, 7/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
Karis   36/44 hp, 6/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
Kraegyn 52/52 hp, 10/12 surg, AC 21 Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2
Rellek  47/47 hp, 10/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4

Lizardmen (Ac 16 Fo 12 Re 14 Wi 12)
L1 12/37
L2 37/37
L3 37/37
L4 37/37

Militia Men (Minions, Ac 15 Fo 13 Re 11 Wi 11)
m1, m2, m3, m4, m5, m6, m7, m8, m9, mx, my


Others coming?
???

Not Here Yet
Bavak   46/46 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2  
Jack    41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re 15 Wi 20 Init 3


----------



## The Digger (Nov 22, 2009)

“That’s it!” roared Joshua. He was not used to being in this kind of situation and it…irked him!

“I’ve had it with you lot. Cop yer whack fer this!”

So annoyed by the situation that he lapsed briefly into his native speech the wizard stepped forward a little and spread forth his hands. Tendrils, Nay, Sheets of flashing energy emerged from his outstretched fingers and lanced into the larger group of pursuers.

[sblock=OOC]Move to I9: Standard - Cast Colour Spray vs Will (in number order as follows) (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2329828):
 M1 - 9 (missed); M2 - 19, M3 - 13, M4 - 17, M5 - 25, M6 - 24, M7 - 18 (all hit); A1-12 (missed), A2 - 19 (hit). 

Damage to all hit = 8 and dazed till end of my next turn (if still alive!) (Roll Lookup)[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Nov 25, 2009)

[OOS Sorry I'd not posted sooner, but didn't get updated emails that NT had posted then real life suddenly took on a few surprises.  Anyway here goes]

Rellek moved to take out his bow, knowing not what the Lizardmen where here for, he thought of the human proverb, that any my enemies, enemy is my friend, at least for the time being anyway.  

[Sblock]

OK I'm staying put so an minor to take out bow and load, I'll move to I9 making me closer than anyone else and giving me +1 via prime shot and use two arrows using twin strike attack power.  

v AC 15= 26, 27  So both hit since they're minions I need not roll damage I take it?  

[/sblock]

Rellek let fly to arrows in quick succession, satisfied as he heard them sink into the two men slowly approach from the front.  

Ab.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 25, 2009)

Karis hurls her dagger at the nearest archer, and her blade sinks deep into his torso before reappearing in her hand.  She ducks behind the nearest stand of trees and seems to disappear into thin air.  

[sblock=actions]Deft strike vs. archer 2, moving to I10 first.  It's dazed, so provides CA.  30 vs. AC hits for 17 damage.  (The IC comment has a range penalty, but no CA, and no Nimble blade bonus.  The range penalty doesn't actually apply with the move to I10.  Not that any of this matters.)
move to J13, gaining concealment.  Stealth check to hide:  31.  Karis is hidden, I believe from all of the m's and a's, assuming that beats their perception.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 28, 2009)

*Jack and Bavak are next*

OOC: Sorry (again) for the slow posting rate. Hoping to get things back in gear.

Joshua sends destruction through the ranks of the poorly armored militia, reducing their ranks by more than half. He also manages to gravely disorient one of the archers. Karis makes a quick but deadly attack against the dazed archer before ducking into the trees, unnoticed.

Rellek moves quickly to the front, and looses two quick arrows, further cutting down the numbers of the enemy (OOC: Moved to I8 since I9 was occupied by Joshua).

(NPCing Kraegyn for this round). Always eager to be in the center of the battle, Kraegyn strides toward the archers, hoping to disrupt their attacks as much as possible. He nearly fells one archer while issuing his stern challenge against the other. (Valiant Strike hits AC 21 for 11 damage, almost but not quite killing archer 2. Divine challenge the other archer.)

The lizardmen, having witnessed the fight thus far, vote with their feet and move in behind Rellek and Joshua. Two of them loose spears at one archer, and the second spear strikes true. The third and fourth loose spears at the remaining archer, but  both shafts strike deep into a tree.
The remaining militiamen and archer cower in the face of such powerful opposition. Just as it appears they are about to run for it, a large contingent arrives to reinforce their position.

"Get that wizard!" shouts a voice. Two more archers appear, and with them three warriors armed in leather holding large two-handed swords. Another, smaller contingent of militiamen appear as well.

Their spirits lifted, the three militiamen already present charge Rellek and Joshua. Their enthusiasm is far greater than their ability, however, and their feeble clubs are easily doged and parried.

As the battle rages on, another squad of four lizard-folk appear. Adding to the strangeness of the battle,  they appear to be accompanied by a human in chainmal and a deva (!) in leather.  The four lizardmen move into position.

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
As you hustle to keep up with the nimble lizardmen, the outlines of a battle come into view. You spot four lizardmen, a bunch of humans, two dragonborn and an elf! At first it is a little hard to tell who is fighting whom, but as you move into position, things become fairly clear. 

OOC: Excuse a bit of handwaving here
[/sblock]

OOC: In case it weren't already obvious, 'good guys'  start with capital letters on the map.

*Results

*Joshua destroys m2-m7 (!) and hits a2 for 8, dazing tent.
Rellek kills m1, m9 with twin strike.

L1 finishes off a2. L2-L4 all miss.

m8, mx, my all miss.

*Status

*Swordsmen (Ac 20 Fo 17 Re 14 Wi 15)
s1 56/56
s2 56/56
s3 56/56

Archers (Ac 17 Fo 13 Re 15 Wi 13 )
a1 38/38, markedby Kraegyn
 a4 38/38
a5 38/38

Party 
Joshua  24/38 hp, 7/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
Karis   36/44 hp, 6/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
Kraegyn 52/52 hp, 10/12 surg, AC 21 Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2
Rellek  47/47 hp, 10/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4

Lizardmen (Ac 16 Fo 12 Re 14 Wi 12)
L1 12/37
L2 37/37
L3 37/37
L4 37/37

Militia Men (Minions, Ac 15 Fo 13 Re 11 Wi 11)
m8, mx, my, ma, mb, mc

Other Lizardmen (Ac 16 Fo 12 Re 14 Wi 12)
L5 37/37
L6 37/37
L7 37/37
L8 37/37

Other Party *YOU ARE NEXT*
Bavak   46/46 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2  
Jack    41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re 15 Wi 20 Init 3  

*Encounter Powers Used
*Joshua - Color Spray


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

Bavak

"Cover me, Jack!" Bavak says to Jack as he leaves the cover, moving around to get a better line of sight. Finally he releases 3  bolts of radiant light on 3 of the militia man and summons his guardian spirit in front of him.

Image: Bavack is a typical looking Daeva, but with a coloration based on purple. He is more dark than light. Aside from wearing a leather armor, he has a totem and a spear in his hands.

His spirit companion is a purplish ghostly panther. 

[sblock=OOC]

Move: To P10 (P9 if my attack targets would otherwise gain cover)

Standard: (IC is down) Hand of Radiance against my, mx and m8
1d20+6 vs Reflex each.

Minor: Summoning Spirit into P9 (P8 if occuoied)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 46/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 8, 2009)

*Jack's turn next*

OOC: Jack is up. (My subscription emails died and then came back to life - perhaps the same thing happened to renau1g)


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC: Invisible Castle is back up - walking dad feel free to roll if you like


----------



## renau1g (Dec 8, 2009)

Jack looks at the chaotic scene in front of him and struggles against the memories of his past life, he'd fought through a war and it left him scarred, not physically, but mentally. The human wears chainmail, carries no weapon at his side, and bears a large standard of Pelor on his back. 

He moves forward and points at the closest human. The militiaman is wreathed in silver light that guides the others to the man's weaknesses. "What in Pelor's name is going on here?" he shouts. 

[sblock=ooc]
*sorry for the delay all...IC's back down again

Move: to N10
Standard: Astral Seal on m8 - 1d20+10 vs Ref, if it hits target takes -2 to defenses and next person who hits it regains 11 hp (please don't roll a 1 for me )
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 8, 2009)

*Karis, Rellek, Joshua and Kraegyn are next*

"Cover me, Jack!" Bavak says to Jack as he leaves the cover, moving around to get a better line of sight. Finally he releases 3 bolts of radiant light on 3 of the militia man and summons his guardian spirit in front of him. Two of the men fall, but one manages to just dodge a bolt as it flies over his head.

Jack looks at the chaotic scene in front of him and struggles against the memories of his past life, he'd fought through a war and it left him scarred, not physically, but mentally. The human wears chainmail, carries no weapon at his side, and bears a large standard of Pelor on his back. 

He moves forward and points at the closest human. The militiaman is wreathed in silver light that guides the others to the man's weaknesses. "What in Pelor's name is going on here?" he shouts. 

The three swordsmen emerge from cover. Unlike the militia, these men have the focused movements of men trained in the art of battle. The first swordsman charges headlong into the mass of bodies around Rellek - the dragonborn is hit, but the blade does not strike very deep. 

The second swordsman aims a powerful blow at Kraegyn and somehow manages to knock the mighty dragonborn down. The archer nearby puts away his bow, takes out his sword, and punishes the prone warrior with a vicious cut.

The third swordsman charges at the shadowy companion called forth by Bavak, but his sword passes through the beast without effect.

Undeterred, one of the other archers lets an arrow fly at the shaman's conjuration, and somehow manages to strike it at it's core - it disappears, taking a piece of Bavak's life force with it.

The final archer follows up with another arrow - it is unclear who it was intended for, as the arrow is missing a feather and flies directly into the trees.

A low rumble can be heard not far away - it seems to be the sound of many, many feet running in from the direction of town.

*Results 
*Bavak hits my and m8, misses mx

Jack moves to N9 (N10 is a tree and cannot be occupied)
Jack attacks mx (m8 already dead) and hits with astral seal

s1 charges Rellek and hits for 6.

s2 uses knockdown strike on Kraegyn and hits for 5, knocking prone.
 s3 misses spirit companion
a1 puts away bow, draws longsword, and hits Kraegyn for 10 damage
a4 crits spirit companion, destroying it and dealing 7 damage to bavak

a5 critical miss Bavak

*Status

*Swordsmen (Ac 20 Fo 17 Re 14 Wi 15)
s1 56/56
s2 56/56, knockdown strike used
s3 56/56

Archers (Ac 17 Fo 13 Re 15 Wi 13 )
a1 38/38, markedby Kraegyn
 a4 38/38
a5 38/38

Party YOUR TURN
Joshua  24/38 hp, 7/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
Karis   36/44 hp, 6/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
Kraegyn (prone) 37/52 hp, 10/12 surg, AC 21 Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2
Rellek 41/47 hp, 10/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4

Lizardmen (Ac 16 Fo 12 Re 14 Wi 12)
L1 12/37
L2 37/37
L3 37/37
L4 37/37

Militia Men (Minions, Ac 15 Fo 13 Re 11 Wi 11)
mx (ASTRAL SEAL tent(Jack)  (-2 to defenses, next hit heals 11 hp))
ma, mb, mc

Other Lizardmen (Ac 16 Fo 12 Re 14 Wi 12)
L5 37/37
L6 37/37
L7 37/37
L8 37/37

Other Party 
Bavak 39/46 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2  
Jack    41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re 15 Wi 20 Init 3  


*Encounter Powers Used
*Joshua - Color Spray 
Bavak - Hand of Radiance


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kraegyn surged to his feet with a wordless, defiant bellow.  If he noticed the newcomers at all, he gave little sign- he appeared entirely focused on the battle at hand...  As soon as he was standing, he swung his massive wave-bladed sword in a twirling spinning cut- an attempt to distract the archer, and to disembowel the swordsman.

OOC: (EDIT) IC is back, results added
Move: stand up
Standard: attack S2 with Piercing Smite (encounter, +11 vs. REF= 29, hit); 4d4+5= 12 damage to S2, and both S2 and A1 are marked until end of Kraegyn's next turn; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2342751/


----------



## The Digger (Dec 9, 2009)

Despite the tempting target next to him Joshua decided that Kraegyn was more in need of his services.  Jinking back a little out of the reach of the illuminated militiaman he gestured in a measured manner and sent a scorching ball of flame arcing across the clearing.

The ball exploded in between the archers sending jets of flame into them.

[sblock=OOC]Move = Shift to J10:  Standard = Scorching Burst on  O4.  Attacks at +8 on A1, A4 and A5;  damage = 1d6+5[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 10, 2009)

Rellek bellowed at the approaching swordsmen, his breath coming out as forked lightening as he let loose at the ground around him, before dropping his bow and drawing his battle axes to attack.

[sblock]

minor to use breath weapon - 24 to hit, damage: 6
minor to draw weapons 
Standard to attack - Twin strike roll1 = 16 and 14 
So both miss, ;(
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 11, 2009)

Karis darts out from the stand of trees and hurls her dagger over Rellek's shoulder at the swordsman facing him, but the cast lands pommel-first, doing nothing to damage the man.  The dagger winks back to Karis' hand, and she ducks back behind the trees.  Her poor luck continues, however, as she trips over an exposed root, spoiling her attempt at stealth.  

[sblock=actions]deft strike vs. s1, moving to I12:  18 vs. AC misses. 
Move back to J12 and stealth:  15.   Sigh...
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 15, 2009)

OOC: Holiday craziness has taken over - may be a couple days until I can post again - thanks for your patience.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 21, 2009)

OOC: Well, here we are, a few days later - sorry I am so behind. Sanity should be returning to my life in the next day or two, and with it, your DM - thanks for your continued patience.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 23, 2009)

*Jack and Bavak - whatcha gonna do?*

As the battle rages, an enormous contingent of militia men floods in from the direction of town, hollering and whooping up an enormous racket. Their charge is promptly halted at the sound of a trumpet and a crescendo of hooves striking the earth.

The lead horse arrives, and both rider and beast are clad in shimmering plate armor. A retinue of three other horses arrives immediately behind - one rider holds a trumpet, and the other two hold crossbows. The lead signals to the trumpeter and he ceases his loud blaring.

"MEN! FALL  BACK!" shouts the leader. "FALL BACK! WE CANNOT RISK OPEN WAR WITH THE LIZARD MEN!" As the assembled combatants begin to back off, the leader does a quick double-take as he takes in the sight of the lizard and non-lizard folk intermingled on the other side. He says something quietly to one of the members of his retinue, and his subordinate barks something incomprehensible at  one of the swordsmen. The swordsmen yells back. After a very short interchange, one of the retinue retrieves and hoists a flag.


[sblock=History DC 15]
This is a standard signal flag used in these parts to signal a willingness to engage in peaceful negotiations.
[/sblock]

 At the site of the flag, the lizardmen gesticulate to each other and step away from the fray. Three of them step forward and signal in unison to the enemy.

The humans on horseback and the three lizardfolk step slowly toward each other, carefully gauging the distance and making sure that both parties remain more or less equidistant from their respective allies.

A brief interchange transpires, involving much drawing on the ground and a little talking from the humans.

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
One of the retinue apparently has some knowledge of the lizardfolk's visual language.
[/sblock]

A moment later, one of the three lizard folk runs over to Jack and then Bavak, signaling. 

[sblock=Jack and Bavak]
"They say the elf, the human, and the two dragonborn are criminals," he signs. "Tell them they must come to negotiations or there will be a blood bath. Tell them we will not protect them if they do not come."
[/sblock]

OOC: I admit my life has been getting in the way of this campaign, so I've advanced the plot a bit - hope you don't mind. At any rate - Jack and Bavak - what do you do?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 23, 2009)

Bavak

Bavak addresses what looks like a typical adventurer group: "My name is Bavak. This is Jack and these is a tribe of honorable lizardmen. The humans accused you for committing crimes. There must be negotiations. If you refuse, neither the lizardmen, nor we will help you."

[sblock=OOC]
Bavak watches the group for a reaction of the accusation (Insight 20)

-------
My Advanced-Absence-Warning:

I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January. 		

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 39/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Dec 23, 2009)

Rellek looked pained, their recent run in had haunted them more than he liked.  What seemed so simple has got more than complicated.  He looked at the others, he wasn't one who felt comfortable parleying.  

[sblock]
Ok likewise I'm away from boxing day until the 31st Dec with little or no access to the internet.  

Let me take this opportunity to wish you all a great Christmas, thanks NT for another great year into the adventure.  I hope you get a handle on life so as to keep up the great work.  Thanks again.  
[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kraegyn gave a bellowing snarl, which turned into loud sibilant laughter, at the accusation.  After a moment, he managed to pause long enough to respond.  "Kind of funny being called criminals by a bunch of jumped-up mercenaries in the service of a murderous crazy necromancer, isn't it?"  His voice was loud enough to carry, and then he lapsed back into hearty laughter.  If he was worried by the increasing flood of enemy troops, or troubled by the accusation, it didn't seem to show.

OOC: So he isn't the best negotiator...  FYI, I will be away from 12/24 to 12/27, with no net access.


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 30, 2009)

OOC: I am finally back! I'll wait for posts from Karis, Joshua and/or Jack (or a simple "OOC: I'm ready - please proceed") and then we'll be back to normal (whatever that is). Hope y'all had (or are having) a great holiday.


----------



## The Digger (Dec 31, 2009)

Joshua us ready to sell his life dearly.  His hands curl around his staff as he turned to face the newcomers.

"So this is our payment for trying to rid the country of disease, necromancy and bandits?  Come and take us if you dare, s! "

Tendrils of flame drifted lazily upwards from his clenched hands and a whiff of sulphur was in the air as he continued to curse the militia, ranting on about the story so far...

[sblock=OOC]It's late and I'm tired.  Can we assume he tells the story of our reason for being here?  Complete with vomit-inducing aspersions cast upon the soldiers and their families?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 3, 2010)

Karis scowls.  "I told you we should have just bypassed this fleabag town.  Nothing but gullible yokels here, not one with the wits to question what powers his orders came from.  But no, you guys were all, 'if we don't stop him now, it will take an army to stop Baradur's abominations, and this town will be crushed like a bug.'  See what we get for trying to help?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 4, 2010)

Joshua quickly provides an outline for Jack and Bavak of what they have endured over the past few weeks - the mysterious disappearances in greensfen, the stones, the connection with Baradur, Elloen's disappearance, until it becomes clear that the four of them are most definitely on the side of the lizardfolk against Baradur's forces.

(OOC: I'm not going to roll a player vs. player skill challenge where the Jack and Bavak need to be convinced of the other half of the party's sincerity, since that is a foregone conclusion )

Though Jack and Bavak seem convinced, the lizardfolk with them do not. And there is the presence of oh, three dozen or so enemies to contend with...

*Skill Challenge One*

Convince the lizardfolk that the four 'newcomers' are on their side. Required: 6 successes before 3 failures. DCs are secret


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 6, 2010)

You may use any plausible skill - be creative. All six players may participate in the effort to convince the lizardfolk


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2010)

Bavak

Bavak addresses the other group: "What have you say to this?"

[sblock=OOC]
Bavak watches the other group for a reaction (trying to justify an Insight check)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 39/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 7, 2010)

Jack looks to the others, himself satisfied with their words, trusting in his own abilities to read people and will go to the lizardfolk.

"These men are not your enemies, they work with you against Baradur. They are wrongly accused and if they are allowed to be taken, it will be far worse for your people and the spreading of the blight. We can't let them take them, I know I will fight to the end, if need be, to keep them safe" the cleric signals passionately, his words determined and face hard, allowing little room for middle ground.

[sblock=ooc]
Passive Insight is 21, trusting it to pick up most lies.

Try Diplomacy on lizards - diplomacy (1d20 10=25) go Jack[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 8, 2010)

Rellek felt unsure of himself, his quiet manner was unused to diplomacy his words came to few his thoughts to slow.  He instead decided to help the others where he could support their words with his own if appropriate.  

[sblock]
Rellek's skills in this department are useless, so can I just use aid another to give Karis or the others the bonus, I don't want my lack of ability to cause a skill check failure?  

If on the other hand I'm not left out of the mix then I will try to use my History (5) to thinking up anything that might help, as well as my peception if I can spot any clues as to how we can be taken seriously and not thought off as enemies.  

If you need rolls then:  

History check (big fat) 8 ;(
Perception 17

[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Jan 8, 2010)

"I'm taking down Baradur," Karis snarls.  Her voice drops to a hiss of menace as she continues.  "And _anyone_ who stands in my way.  Anyone.  Got me?" 

ooc:  intimidate 24.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 9, 2010)

Joshua tried manfully to hold in his anger before turning to the lizardfolk

"Oh how the enemies of Law and order must be laughing now. How many times in the past have they managed to cause unpleasantness, friction and enmity between those who would oppose them."

He spread his arms expansively "Think back, friends, to the time of the Chaos wars. To a time when years of war, between those who should have stood together, allowed Evil to flourish. When differences in race, creed or even colour came between potential allies." 

"This may not be such a major event but from minor strife can great turmoil grow. We are not your enemies but your friends in adversity."

[sblock=OOC]History 20: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Kraegyn thought for a few moments before he added his voice to the conversation.  Negotiating was not exactly part of his training as a paladin of Kord- he was trained to lead by action, and by strength of arms...

He hissed softly, clearing his throat.  "I know not of what you know of the gods," he spoke, mostly to the lizardfolk.  "But I serve Kord, the lord of strength and storms and battle, as one of his paladins, blessed with his divine strength.  I would not lie, even to save my own life, for in that would be weakness of faith and of character.  What these folk have told you is true.  And in the service of the gods, the fell master that these so-called men, who are really little more than dogs, follow...  Well, he must be faced, he must be fought, he must be vanquished."

OOC: Religion at +6= 20; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 11, 2010)

*Skill Challenge Round 2*

Bavak and Jack - your insight rolls/scores were good enough so that if any of the other four are lying in this skill challenge, you will know it.



			
				Jack said:
			
		

> "These men are not your enemies, they work with you against Baradur. They are wrongly accused and if they are allowed to be taken, it will be far worse for your people and the spreading of the blight. We can't let them take them, I know I will fight to the end, if need be, to keep them safe" the cleric signals passionately, his words determined and face hard, allowing little room for middle ground.




The lizardmen do not respond, but appear to heed Jack's words (SUCCESS)

It doesn't take long for the newcomers to realize that the lizardfolk do not speak any language - fortunately, the human and deva with them do, and appear to have mastered their visual form of communication. (I will assume Jack and Bavak are providing faithful two-way translation services unless I hear otherwise)



			
				Rellek said:
			
		

> Rellek felt unsure of himself, his quiet manner was unused to diplomacy his words came to few his thoughts to slow. He instead decided to help the others where he could support their words with his own if appropriate.




Rellek wisely remains silent, as he doesn't appear to have anything useful to offer in the way of words (aid another roll failed, but that does not count against the skill challenge).



			
				Karis said:
			
		

> "I'm taking down Baradur," Karis snarls.  Her voice drops to a hiss of menace as she continues.  "And _anyone_ who stands in my way.  Anyone.  Got me?"





The lizardfolk are hard to read, and it appears they are immune from intimidation. However, a few subtle nods here and twitches there indicate that they are impressed by the force of Karis's convictions (SUCCESS)



			
				Joshua said:
			
		

> Joshua tried manfully to hold in his anger before turning to the lizardfolk
> 
> "Oh how the enemies of Law and order must be laughing now. How many times in the past have they managed to cause unpleasantness, friction and enmity between those who would oppose them."
> 
> ...





The lizardfolk sit and absorb Joshua's appeal, nodding to each other (SUCCESS)



			
				Kraegyn said:
			
		

> Kraegyn thought for a few moments before he added his voice to the conversation. Negotiating was not exactly part of his training as a paladin of Kord- he was trained to lead by action, and by strength of arms...
> 
> He hissed softly, clearing his throat.  "I know not of what you know of the gods," he spoke, mostly to the lizardfolk.  "But I serve Kord, the lord of strength and storms and battle, as one of his paladins, blessed with his divine strength. I would not lie, even to save my own life, for in that would be weakness of faith and of character. What these folk have told you is true. And in the service of the gods, the fell master that these so-called men, who are really little more than dogs, follow... Well, he must be faced, he must be fought, he must be vanquished."




_We worship no gods,_ the lizardmen say by way of translation. _We worship nature herself. Yet it does not matter - we too seek the destruction of this dark cult that stains the land._ (SUCCESS)

_We do not relish war with these humans, however. They are confused, and most of them do not understand the darkness to which they have become a party. Tell us, though, what crime have they accused you of? What have you done, really?_

Convince the LizardFolk - ROUND ONE COMPLETE
4/6 Successes, 0/3 failures. Dang. Keep this up and I'll have to make the next one DC 30


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 12, 2010)

Grateful despite the tense situation, Rellek was glad he kept his peace.  Still he sought to urge on the others who clearly were making more success than he would have done.  

[Sblock]

Ok I'll just continue to help the others...

If you want a roll for anything then - I'll make a go with the nature skill after the Lizard men mention the dark stain that blights their lands.  I'll be looking for signs of the blight that had afflicted our own area.  

Roll: 22

if successful I will add...this to this attempt by saying something like...

[/sblock]

Rellek hear the Lizard Men mention a blight and with careful words spoke up.  

"Friends, for that is what you are, if like us you seek to stop that which blights the earth, saps its strength and corrupts her children.  We to have come from Greensfen, where this blight took hold spreading its accursed touch and cursing the very ground so nothing could grow, but that which was dead or dying.  

Death was the cause and death is all Baradur will bring, to this town and long before they have succumbed to you, unless like us you take arms to strike back before its too late."


Ab


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 22, 2010)

Where is everyone?  

Ab


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

ooc: I'm here, but have no idea what to exactly do. Is our DM still here?


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 22, 2010)

*Everyone but Rellek - your turn*

I'm here, I'm here!  Time to resuscitate this game again.  We are in round two of the skill challenge, convincing the lizardfolk.  Only Rellek has acted, and he can grant a +2 to someone else this round.


----------



## covaithe (Jan 22, 2010)

ooc:  I'm at a bit of an impasse, here, too.  Karis has used pretty much the only character-appropriate persuasive tactic she has.  I don't see her trying to sweet-talk or bluff her way forward in this situation; it's just not her.  Dipping into the intimidate well again feels cheesy.  Thus, I've been hoping someone more diplomatic would make a stirring speech and win it without K having to go again.  I'll see if I can think of something else, but in the meantime...


----------



## The Digger (Jan 23, 2010)

Joshua looked around him hesitantly. It seemed the lizardmen were tending towards his party's side but were still not convinced. The others also stood looking at each other waiting for someone else to act - and all the while the situation grew more dangerous.

The wizard was not at his ease in this kind of situation. He was more used to just blasting away with fire and sword until there was no opposition to deal with or possible allies to cajole. But needs must.

He cleared his throat before starting to speak.

"Ahem! We, er, have no real animus with these people as, er, people. It is against Baradur that we have taken up arms. 'Tis a pity, a great pity, that these good people have been deluded into following this evil, this scourge and we must endeavour to find and destroy him before his influence spreads any further."

He spread his arms towards the lizardmen in a pleading manner. "Aid us, I beseech you. Take us under your protection and help us to destroy our mutual enemy."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy 1d20+1 (or +3 if Rellek's +2 can be added) = 19 or 21. Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 24, 2010)

nerdytenor said:


> _We do not relish war with these humans, however. They are confused, and most of them do not understand the darkness to which they have become a party. Tell us, though, what crime have they accused you of? What have you done, really?_




Kraegyn thought the matter through- a far more difficult and time-consuming task than his usual 'direct' approach.  He waited until the others had spoken, or at least any who were going to speak, and then he said a few simple words, his deep rumble of a voice subdued to hide his rising anger.

"Our crime, as they call it?  A simple enough matter- when we were led into their camp to be questioned, as they would likely say, we decided that we were unwelcome there, and we fought our way out.  Had we not, we would be ensorcelled now, by spells or false words, I have no doubt.  Or we would be dead.  Now you have heard our words, and you can tell we speak the truth.  What say you?  Will you join us, and bind our strengths together to defeat this menace, or must we shoulder the task alone, as we have done so far?"  Despite his attempt to speak calmly, it was obvious that he was mad, and getting ready for a battle that he felt was inevitable- by the end of his speech, his voice had risen nearly to a sibilant shout...

OOC: Diplomacy, at +5= 8; roll Roll Lookup ; Kraegyn is much better at Intimidate, but the 'drill sargeant' routine doesn't seem to fit here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

Bavak

"We have to work together! Haven't you seen the plague!" Bavak starts to argue adding the things he know about it to show the dire need of cooperation.

[sblock=OOC]
Heal (1d20+11=17)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 39/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jan 26, 2010)

Jack stands quietly as he tries to surmise the best way to address the others to persuade them or to see if their tactics are working.

[sblock=OOC]
Insightinsight (1d20 11=12) doh![/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 26, 2010)

Karis suddenly springs to her feet, throwing her arms into the air in frustration, shouting at the lizardfolk.  "What is _wrong_ with you people!  You'd think Baradur had been at you already, so thick you're being.  It's so simple even a dwarf could follow it:  You oppose Baradur.  We oppose Baradur.  Yet here we are, wasting time talking, when we could be tracking him down and stabbing him through the eyes!  If he could see us now, he'd probably die laughing at how _stupid_ this all is!  Get your heads out from beneath your tails and make up your minds!" 


ooc:  diplomacy 13.   Aaand that's why I usually stick to intimidate.  Or bluff.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 29, 2010)

Joshua said:
			
		

> "Ahem! We, er, have no real animus with these people as, er, people. It is against Baradur that we have taken up arms. 'Tis a pity, a great pity, that these good people have been deluded into following this evil, this scourge and we must endeavour to find and destroy him before his influence spreads any further."
> 
> He spread his arms towards the lizardmen in a pleading manner. "Aid us, I beseech you. Take us under your protection and help us to destroy our mutual enemy."




The lizardmen nod and gesture at each other, seemingly in agreement. (SUCCESS)



			
				Kraegyn said:
			
		

> "Our crime, as they call it? A simple enough matter- when we were led into their camp to be questioned, as they would likely say, we decided that we were unwelcome there, and we fought our way out. Had we not, we would be ensorcelled now, by spells or false words, I have no doubt. Or we would be dead. Now you have heard our words, and you can tell we speak the truth. What say you? Will you join us, and bind our strengths together to defeat this menace, or must we shoulder the task alone, as we have done so far?"




Kraegyn's words fall on deaf ears (well, mute tongues at least) - the lizardfolk seem unmoved, despite his best efforts (FAILURE).



			
				Bavak said:
			
		

> "We have to work together! Haven't you seen the plague!" Bavak starts to argue adding the things he know about it to show the dire need of cooperation.




The lizarfolk stand up as one, having made up their minds (SUCCESS).
 They briefly 'talk' amongst themselves, and then return to speak to the six of you in relative private.

"We need no further convincing," they sign.  "We will consider you four our allies for now. And powerful allies it appears you will be. But I fear the humans from the town will not let you go so easily. Come, let us parlay with the town-humans. Perhaps peace will win this day.

SKILL CHALLENGE PASSED. 

The six of you move back toward the center of the battlefield, watching as the humans scowl at your approach.

Another post is on the way this weekend. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## covaithe (Jan 29, 2010)

"Great," snarls Karis.  "More talk."


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 30, 2010)

Rellek was pleased that despite the lack of his own abilities, his companions made a breakthrough with the Lizard folk.  But he felt uneasy that any such thing could be said of the men from the town.  He absent mindedly had his hand around the hilt of his axe blade.  It seemed unlikely that this was going to remain unused for much longer, he felt with a resigned sigh.

Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 30, 2010)

covaithe said:


> "Great," snarls Karis.  "More talk."




Kraegyn gave a deep rumbling chuckle.  "These guys, though, we DON'T have to talk nice to..."  With a wide smile, one that showed all of his teeth, the dragonborn hefted his sword casually and followed the others (and their new allies) toward the waiting humans.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 2, 2010)

The lizardfolk contingent bows ceremoniously at the humans waiting for them in the center of the field as the adventurer's follow behind. The humans do not bow in return. One of the lizardfolk begins signaling. 

_We understand you have some quarrel with these four. Nevertheless, we cannot turn them over to you - we have taken them under our protection.

_With this translated, the enemy leader's face flushes red with anger. "UNACCEPTABLE!" One of his lieutenants begins to draw his weapon, but another signals for him to stand down.  The leader mutters to himself for a moment, and then, when his anger has been mastered, he speaks. 

"This lot attacked my men! My infirmary is almost full. I require some kind of compensation for the damage these four have caused. Do this, and perhaps further bloodshed can be avoided."


----------



## covaithe (Feb 2, 2010)

"Tell you what, why don't we free you from unspeakable slavery to a deranged monster and his perverted abominations, and call it even?" Karis mutters, but not loudly enough for the human captain to hear.  

ooc:  Is this a cue for us?  Not clear what we're supposed to do, here...


----------



## renau1g (Feb 2, 2010)

"I have not harmed any of you. To my eyes you were the aggressors. Let us say you have learned the price of bloodlust today and call it even" Jack says.


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 2, 2010)

Rellek looked on somewhat amused, where it not for the deadliness of their situation.  

He couldn't believe that this whole adventure had resulted in this situation.  How had Baradur seduced this village into believing his lies, when but a short distance away, another lay ravaged by his abominations.  

He kept his tongue, unsure of what to say but ready to act with words or weapons as the course ahead became clear.  

OOC - yup not sure what we're supposed to do here NT is this another Skill challenge?  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 2, 2010)

No skill challenge here - just wanted to give your characters an opportunity to resolve the situation before the lizardfolk 'speak'


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2010)

Bavak

Bavak feels the tension rising and prepares to defend himself.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2383748/Trying to stay behind the defenders and getting into full defense.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 39/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 3, 2010)

"Since we came to the village - and mark this, we came to aid not to attack - we have been set upon, and attacked, and accused of all sorts of devilry, without any cause or reason or explanation. If any people have been injured or slain they have only themselves to blame."

Joshua stood proud and erect, a faint glow of arcane energy around him and a rising hubbub of sound emanating from his noble figure as he faced the villagers*.

"We have not yet begun to fight and our most potent powers remain as yet unleashed. We have no desire to hurt these folk more than is necessary so I beseech thee to take yourself hence and leave us and these good lizardfolk in peace to go about our business."

[Sblock=OOC]*Cantrips; Light and Ghost Sound[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 4, 2010)

Rellek very much doubted whether intimidation or diplomacy was going to work here.  Although he they had the best of intentions, the situation looked tense and it seemed only force of arms was going to resolve the issue and salve these men's wounded ego's.  

As Joshua spoken he nooded, it seemed ineffectual, but words were not his forte and speaking hastily or well.  If only they could be left to get away...


OOC 

Sorry guys Rellek is pants at the whole Diplomacy thing, not sure what else I'm supposed to do here.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 5, 2010)

The humans watch Joshua's display, and while the rabble show some sense of awe, their leaders do not. Clearly they have some experience with magic wielders.

The lizardfolk gesture calmly toward the enemies.

_We require a moment more with these newcomers_, they sign.

"Enough already!" one of the human lieutenants barks. "I grow tired of this talk! You have two minutes, and then we will settle this once and for all."
 The lizardfolk form a tight circle with the six of you on the ground and sign in private. 

_Friends, our position is weaker than they know. We have lost many warriors of late to dark forces not from the town, and we cannot afford another battle. These townsfolk must be placated._

The lizardfolk stand up, breaking the circle, and sign openly to the one lieutenant  from town who seems to know their language.

_We require these outsiders to help us with a threat of our own, and cannot turn them over to you. We will offer two of our own people to be prisoners in their stead.

_Two of the lizardmen step forward, apparently voluntarily. The 'speaker' nods in acknowledgement of their offer of sacrifice.

_Will this be satisfactory?_

The human leader and his retinue speak heatedly amongst themselves, and then turn to face you again.

"As we are a generous and understanding people, we will accept your offer. For now."

The two volunteers lay down their spears and step proudly forward toward their new human masters. Once they are within reach, one of the humans slaps each of them across the face and begins to strip them of all their posessions. They do not resist. Some of the lizardfolk bristle and groan at the sight of their people being thus abused, but they do not act.

"Now get ye gone, scum," the leader says. "We will not be so generous the next time we meet." With this, he signals to a lieutenant, who makes a brief blast on his horn. All of the combatants from the town begin to move away, along with their two new prisoners.

// Insert free-form roleplaying here. Jack and Bavak, the lizardfolk, and the four 'newcomers' may have things to discuss. Also, Joshua has yet to use the teleportation stone.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 5, 2010)

Karis intently studies the faces of the human leaders, and the men who abused the prisoners.  "When this is over, I'm coming back here.  There's some lessons that need teaching," she murmurs to her companions.  Catching a disapproving glare, she scowls.  "What?  I'm not going to burn the town down or anything.  Well, not the _whole_ town, anyway."


----------



## The Digger (Feb 6, 2010)

Joshua grumbled, his voice low and redolent with anger "Well, whatever bit you leave I will burn."

Then he continued   "So what next?  Shall I use the Stone of teleportation?"

He turned to the newcomers and the lizard folk "What about you?  What are your plans?"


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 6, 2010)

Rellek, looked visible shaken.  The stoic way these Lizard men had offered themselves followed by the men making do with striking them, made him boil inside with anger.  

As he heard Karis and Joshua mutter, he couldn't help but feel the same.  Even without the corrupting touch of Baradur, this was no way to treat prisoners.  But he filed the thought away, the time would come.  

Watching wearily as the men left, Rellek kept eye on preceedings.  When Joshua mentioned the stone, he spokle up thickly, "Yes friend Joshua, precede and with haste.  For this land is thick with the stench of evil and it dose alike effect all."

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 12, 2010)

As the discussion turns to the teleportation stone, the lizardfolk become animated. When they see Joshua fingering it, they become more animated still.

_What do you have there, human?_ signs one of the lizardmen. _Is that a relic of the enemy?_ One of the others steps toward Joshua and places his hands palms out facing him. He closes his eyes, and then opens them, signing _ It would appear so, brother, but whatever magic was in it is spent. You will not be able to teleport anywhere with this._



			
				Joshua said:
			
		

> "What about you? What are your plans?"




The lizardfolk twitch and shake awkwardly in a manner that Jack and Bavak have come to recognize as laughter.

_We do not have the luxury of planning. We can only prepare ourselves as best we can for the next attack. The land has grown thick with dark powers and darker enemies. 

We know you fight the same darkness. Do you seek to root out this evil? We can guide you through this land, but we do not know the location of the evil's source. How do you intend to find it?
_


----------



## The Digger (Feb 13, 2010)

Joshua looked confused as he came to understand what the lizard folk were saying about the stone.

"I thought this would take us where we wanted to go.  Perhaps it will lead us rather than take us?"

He started to investigate the stone in more fetail.


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 14, 2010)

Rellek was less interested in matters magical, though he didn't withdraw from Joshua, he did feel inclined to make sure that the men didn't double back and attack regardless of the bargain they'd struck.

He continued to keep an eye out, circling around the group, slowly but keeping one eye on what Joshua was up to as well, he didn't want to miss anything that might further the quest and help them locate Baradur.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 14, 2010)

[sblock=Joshua]
As you examine the stone, you can still feel the power of the homing enchantment there. The lizardman must not have been sensitive enough to feel its latent power.

// You can make an arcana check to use the stone for this game 'day' - whether you reveal the stone's true power to the lizardfolk (and Jack and Bavak) is up to you, of course.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

Bavak

"Let's try to do this as civilized as possible... Greetings, this incarnation of me is called Bavak, this is Jack. How can we assist each other?" Bavak introduces himself.

[sblock=OOC]
Can we count the talk as short rest (spending HS, regaining encounter powers)?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 39/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 16, 2010)

Bavak's words faded away as Joshua's fingers swept over the stone. As his awareness of the energy in the stone grew, his awareness of the world around him shrank.

After a few moments he started to come out of his near-trance and leaned over to Rellek and Karis.

"The stone still works" he whispered. "It can still lead us to Baradur."

His eyes met those of his companions and then flickered towards their new 'friends'. "Do we tell them?"

[sblock=OOC]Arcana check 29: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 16, 2010)

Rellek looked from Karis to Joshua and just nodded his accent.  As far as he was concerned anyone on the side of the Lizard men must be enemies of Baradur.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 23, 2010)

[sblock=Joshua]
As you access the stone's hidden store of arcane secrets, your mind is suddenly filled with a vision. It is as if you are on the wings of an invisible bird, flying across the landscape. As your mind reels with the incredible speed of it all, the vision comes to rest at the base of a small cave carved into the side of a mountain.

As the vision passes from you, you are filled with a deep sense of insight. Every inch of your body just KNOWS where the cave is.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 23, 2010)

// If I don't see a post in 24 hours or so, I'm going to move things along a bit. My life has been getting MORE hectic, not less, so I am going to be advancing things a bit faster than I had planned so we have a chance of actually, you know, finishing this thing


----------



## covaithe (Feb 23, 2010)

ooc:  I'm ready to move forward.


----------



## The Digger (Feb 24, 2010)

Joshua opened his eyes and looked up, his face glowing with excitement.

"Gentlemen...and friends" he bowed to the lizard folk "I now know where we are to go.  My study of the stone has shown me what we need to know and I suggest we waste no more time with those pathetic townsfolk.  We have a mission to fulfil and the sooner we go the better."

He hefted his staff and looked around "Are you with me?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kraegyn did not hesitate.  As soon as the wizard spoke, the massive plate-armored dragonborn stepped forward.  "I am with you.  Let us put an end to this!"


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 24, 2010)

The lizardmen nod at each other, and one of them signals to you.

_You seek to defeat that which threatens us, and because of this, we are your brothers. We will send two of our warriors to accompany you to the edge of our lands._ Signing to these two, the lizardman continues. _Guard them with your lives, brothers, and see that they find what they are looking for. _

[sblock=Lizardman escort]
These two lizardmen are roughly equivalent to level one skirmishers. I'll post stats should the need ever arise. You can give them orders, but it is up to them to follow them or not - they are free agents.
[/sblock]

_Older friends_, the lizardman continues, indicating Jack and Bavak, _you have already provided us with much aid. Please, take the elixirs you helped us craft, and may they protect you on your journey

_[sblock=Potions]
These are one potion of healing, one potion of necrotic resistance, and one potion of clarity. Let me know who wants to hold which potion(s).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Bavak

"May the spirits help us to end these blight." Bavak says, before he thanks the lizardmen for the potions.

[sblock=OOC]
Can we count the talk as short rest (spending HS, regaining encounter powers)?

As a Daeva, Bavak doesn't need the resistance potion. Healing would be better carried by a non-leader class. Clarity makes most sense for controllers (hitting with stat effect) and strikers.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 39/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 9/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 24, 2010)

// Yes, you may consider this a short rest


----------



## Arbanax (Feb 24, 2010)

OOC: Wow no responses then sudden flourish, but I only got notice of one of the responses so sorry for not replying sooner.  

Rellek nodded in thanks to the Lizardmen and then turned to Joshua, "Friend Joshua, you've seen the way, are you ready to direct our course."  [Assume response]

"What dangers before our path did the stone reveal?"  

Rellek will take the opportunity afforded by this break to rest, eat and get ready for the next stage of the journey and hopefully the resolution of their quest.  

Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock= OOC/Short rest] Kraegyn will spend one healing surge.  As far as I can tell by looking back through the posts, that should put him at full HP, and 9 of 12 surges left. [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 24, 2010)

Karis grins; not a pleasant, happy sort of grin.  "About time.  Let's do this."

ooc:  IIRC, Karis didn't get hit in the last encounter, so she shouldn't need to spend surges.  I might be wrong about that, though; I didn't go back and look.  Karis would like the healing potion if possible; she frequently has minor actions that go unused and she works well in the thick of things.


----------



## The Digger (Feb 24, 2010)

"Then let us be off!"

Joshua pointed with his staff and set off. It was obvious that he expected the others to follow.

[sblock=Stats]_*Joshua dar Rhest*- male human Wizard level 3_
_Passive Perception: +17, Passive Insight: +12_
_AC:20, Fort:16, Reflex:17, Will:16 - Speed: 6_
_HP:38/38, Bloodied:19, Surge Value:9, Surges left:9/9_
_Initiative +6: Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used_
*Powers*_ Scorching Burst, Thunderwave, Magic Missile_
_Force Orb, Colour Spray_
_Sleep_
_Flaming Sphere(selected)_
_Shield (selected)_
_Expeditious Retreat[/sblock]_


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 28, 2010)

*Trouble in the Swamp*

The two lizardmen insist on leading the party, with Joshua giving them instructions as to where to go next. The trees begin to fall away, and in a few miles, Greensfen can no longer be seen.

_The path you are leading us on will take you to another town,_ one of the lizardmen signs. _While their denizens feel no love for our kind,  we do not believe them to be in league with the enemy. We will accompany  you to the edge of their town, but no farther._

A few miles later, the party finds itself wading through deep swampy muck and pushing through tall grasses. At times it becomes hard to see more than a few dozen feet in any direction. The smell of the swamp soon becomes oppressive, and the biting of flies a non-stop irritation.

Suddenly, the two lizardmen stop. The smell is different here - more foul, as if something has been rotting for a very long time. The buzzing of flies and other noises of the swamp have ceased. The lizardmen point - there are grey shapes moving through the grasses all around you.

_ Walking dead _, they sign. The lizardmen draw their weapons.

*Surprise Round*
You have surprised the enemy, and can each take one action. Please roll initiative for round one as well. I have taken the liberty of  surging everyone up to full - it was obvious for every PC except for Rellek - if he would prefer to have six less HPs but one more surge, let me know and I'll change that.

*Map Details* 
Red squares are thick swamp, and are difficult terrain for everyone except the lizardmen.
Yellow squares are tall grass - these provide concealment if you are prone.

*Status*
Party
L1 26/26 hp, 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
L2 26/26 hp, 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN Joshua 38/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN Kraegyn 52/52 hp, 9/12 surg, AC 21 Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2
YOUR TURN Rellek 47/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN Bavak 46/46 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2
YOUR TURN Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re 15 Wi 20 Init 3

Enemies
z1, z2, z3, z4
??, ??


----------



## covaithe (Mar 1, 2010)

Karis darts to the front of the column and hurls her dagger into the neck of one of the undead monsters, attempting to weaken the connection between head and body.  The dagger sinks deep, and reappears in her hand a moment later.  

[sblock=actions]Deft strike, moving to I14 and attacking z4:  27 vs. AC presumably hits, for 19 damage.  

Initiative 18
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 1, 2010)

"Probably just want to eat our brains..."  Kraegyn's voice was deep and rumbling- even a mutter seemed to reverberate like distant thunder.  "Stay together, and make them come to us," he added, louder than his first comment.  Shifting to a loose grip on his sword, he freed one hand to draw a javelin.  Then, with a roaring bellow of "Kord!" he hurled the javelin- an instant later it reappeared in his hand, for a heartbeat.  He dropped that weapon and steadied his huge sword once more.

OOC: Difficult terrain works both ways, and I'm guessing we're a lot stronger in ranged attack terms (at least against zombies).  Initiative= 14
>Free: take one hand off sword
>Minor: draw +1 javelin
>Move: shift to I 17
>Standard: RBA with javelin against Z2; +9 vs. AC= 18; deals 11 damage if it hits

Rolls: Roll Lookup


----------



## The Digger (Mar 1, 2010)

"Yeugh!" grunted Joshua "First there was mud, then that awful stench and now undead. I HATE undead! They are just so...so putrid."

He shifted back slightly before launching an arcane shot at the nearest zombie.

[sblock=OOC]Move to I17; Magic Missile on Z3; 22 vs ref; 10 damage.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2423541/[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Bavak

Bavak just nods and uses the same invocation as before, summoning radiant tendrils of light against the undead.

[sblock=OOC]
We can only take one action, right (not a standard and a minor)

Initiative  (1d20+6=25)

Hand of Radiance  (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=9, 1d4+5=7)
hits reflex against still active enemies (preferred order: z1, z4, z2, z3)

Items in hand: Totem

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 46/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2010)

Jack will follow, sticking close to Bavak.

"I have my god to provide me with aid, feel free to use the potions how you'd like" the human says

[sblock=ooc]
Jack is cool with whoever wanting them to take them [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 5, 2010)

*Kraegyn, Jack, and Rellek - your turns*

Karis's dagger makes a disgusting noise as it penetrates the zombie's neck (hit). A small cloud of putrescence rises from the dagger-shaped hole.

Joshua slams another zombie with arcane force (hit), and Bavak replies with tendrils of divine power. Bavak's attack just manages to graze one of the zombies, and it groans in torment (OOC hit - zombies are vulnerable 5 radiant).



//  in a surprise round you get ONE standard, minor, or move action - Joshua, I assume you want to keep your attack and pass on moving. Kraegyn. please revise your actions - you will keep the roll you already made and apply to the surprise round OR the first normal round depending on what you decide to do 

*Results*
Karis hits Z4 for 19.
Bavak hits Z1 for 7 radiant - zombie has vulnerable 5 radiant, so 12 damage total.
Joshua hits Z3 for 10 damage.

*Status*
Party
L1 26/26 hp, 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
L2 26/26 hp, 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
Joshua 38/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
REVISE YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 52/52 hp, 9/12 surg, AC 21 Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2
YOUR TURN  Rellek 47/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
Bavak 46/46 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re 15 Wi 20 Init 3

*Enemies*
z1, 12 damage
z2, unharmed
z3, 10 damage
z4, 19 damage
??, ??


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 5, 2010)

OOC Man sorry guys not been following the thread as I ought to and for some reason found I wasn't subscribed even though I got an email like four days late!  Wierd.  Anyway...

Rellek moved swiftly already his keen senses had alerted him to the possibility of danger and the appearance of new enemies didn't surprise him, nor indeed that they were foul animated cadavers.  A sure sign that this was the work of Baradur.  

OOC:[sblock]

Rellek will pull off his bow and use it to attack Z1 and since I am close I will get +1 for prime shot.  I will also designate them as my hunters quarry, if I can, as you said a minor or move action I'm not sure if you get both.   I get 18 and a 16 and assuming I hit I do:  8 & 7 hps Damage.  And if I do get hunters quarry that = 5 & 1 Hps damage extra, and if not then not.  

[/sblock]

Argh cursed corpses, fiendish is this.  The work of one hand Baradur I believe we see at work here.    

Rellek pumped his bow for all his might, trying to find a target amongst the creatures before they got to close and impeded their progress.  

Ab


----------



## The Digger (Mar 6, 2010)

Joshua[sblock=OOCJoshua will take the attack please. But if I did 10 damage why is he still unharmed? That's worrying![/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 6, 2010)

// Infinite hit points? Just kidding - I'll correct the post now.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kraegyn lumbered forward, attempting to place himself ahead of his compatriots, to act as an advance guard.

OOC: Move to J 19


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2010)

*Everyone - your turn*

Kraegyn moves into position as Rellek takes two quick shots with his bow, though both shots fall wide of the mark.

A chill settles over the party as more undead move, or rather float, into view. Two from the east and one from the west appear, their ghostly rotting limbs and broken faces appalling in every respect. They hurl gobs of shimmering ectoplasmic goo - Kraegyn and a lizardman are both hit, and Bavak takes a blow that could easily have felled a lesser being. All three feel themselves pushed around the swamp with supernatural force, and Bavak and one lizardman find themselves held fast by an invisible straightjacket. The ghostly figures smile horribly, apparently pleased.


// For the sake of expedience, I will assume Rellek had his bow out during the surprise round. Both shots missed anyway. I don't have an action for Jack in the surprise round, but have time for a  post now so wanted to get moving again.  Jack, if you want to take a single action in the surprise round, please post it with your next action and I will do my best to retcon.

I have averaged the party's initiative so we can post actions in blocks. Poltergeists got first place, followed by the party, followed by the zombies.

Can't post a new map at work, sorry.  Characters have any position changes indicated below.  Will have new map  tonight if possible, tomorrow for sure.

*
Results*
Rellek fires twice and misses.
Kraegyn moves into position J19

End surprise round.

Start Round one:

P1 hits Kraegyn reflex 19 for 13 necrotic damage and pushes him 3 squares.
P2 his L2 reflex 20 for  14 necrotic damage, pushes D15, and restrains (save ends)
P3 hits Bavak reflex 29 for 22 necrotic, pushes to N19, and restrains (save ends)

*Status*
p1  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18
p2  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used 
p3  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used


YOUR TURN L1 26/26 hp, 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN L2 12/26 hp, restrained (save ends), 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN Joshua 38/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN Kraegyn 39/52 hp,  9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2
YOUR TURN Rellek  47/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN Bavak 24/46 hp, restrained (save ends)  9/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, 54/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z2, 66/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 56/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 47/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2010)

*Map update*

Map update attached


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 12, 2010)

Rellek looked somewhat amazed that his arrows fell short but nonetheless reloaded and fired again, this time both times at the Zombie closest to him.  "Foul creature of the swamp I defy you."  Something about these creatures of unlife both unnerved Rellek and appalled his sense of nature and beauty.  

[sblock]

Ok z1 is my hunters quarry and also closet to me so two shots with quick shot at it:

24 & 11 to hit so one hit for damage:

16 total damage then on Z1 from bow and hunters quarry.  

[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2010)

Bavak

Hurt and binded Bavak calls to the spirits. And they answer! Necrotic flesh returns normal, his spectral panther companion appears and slashes savagely into the nearest zombie, as the holding plasma dissipates!

[sblock=OOC]
Does the damage includes Bavak's resistance to necrotic damage (7)?
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2424991/
Minor: Summon Spirit to N 21. If not possible, to O 20.
Move to Minor: Healing Spirit on himself.
Standard: Stalker's Strike  (1d20+8=27, 1d10+5=14) vs Fort. Also after hit, Spirit companion can flank.

Save  (1d20=19)

Items in hand: Totem

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 35/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kraegyn stumbled backwards a few paces, then recovered himself with an angry hiss that rose to a bellowing roar of "KORD!"  A halo of angry reddish light blossomed around him, then quickly shrank until it wreathed the blade of his massive sword.  Without hesitation he lumbered forward across the muck and mire, closing with one of the zombies.  At the last moment one of his feet slipped in the marshy ground, and his sweeping blade cut nothing but air.

[sblock= OOC]
>Kraegyn also has Resist 5 necrotic, from his armor
>Minor: use Bless Weapon (Utility 2, daily); falchion gains +1 power bonus to attacks, deals 1d6 extra radiant damage, and crits on 18-20 against foes that have vulnerability to radiant damage- lasts until end of encounter
>Move: K 17, K 18 (2); J 19; I 20
>Standard: Charge z2 (H 21, G21, F21); MBA +13 vs. AC (11 base, 1 charge, 1 power from Bless)= 15 (miss) ; roll Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Mar 13, 2010)

Joshua growled as the new beasts appeared. "Ugly sods, aren't they? I suppose I'd better try to see to these." 

His staff raised, he incanted a series of incomprehensible words and a flash of light streaked from his hand to turn into a raging fire directly in front of the leading poltergeists.

"All right now. Let's see what you can do with that."

[sblock=OOC]Flaming Sphere on J26: attack on Poltergeist on J27; 13 vs Ref: 17 damage (probably halved to 8 for Insubstantial if it hits at all). 8 damage to both Poltergeists at start of next turn(halved to 4 for Insubstantial)Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karis and Jack are up*

Rellek tries again with his bow, and his last arrow meets flesh (well, former flesh). It makes a clanging noise as it flies through the zombie and out the other side, carrying a small piece of the undead creature with it.

Kraegyn empowers his weapon with divine might, and it shines with radiant power. He charges toward one of the zombies, and its fear is palpable even though the creature is not, strictly speaking, alive. Nevertheless, Kraegyn's misstep spares the zombie at the last possible second.

Bavak calls on the spirits to aid him, and the answer comes in the form of healing and a mighty spectral panther. The panther reaps a massive hunk of undead flesh from the zombie.

Joshua calls an enormous sphere of flame onto the battlefield. Though the initial explosion does no damage to the poltergeists nearby, the sphere remains, pulsing with deadly energy.

It has quickly become apparent that the zombies are all wearing plate-mail in various states of disrepair, and they hold longswords in their rotting hands. These particular undead do not look like anything like those raised from Baradur's stones.


// Drat you all and your resistances!  HP totals have been fixed for Bavak and Kraegyn.
*
Results*
Middle of Round one:

Rellek quarries z1.
Rellek hits z1  for 16 damage.
 Bavak summons companion to N21.
Bavak heals self with healing spirit for 11.
Bavak attacks through spirit companion and hits z3 for 14.
Bavak makes his save.

Kraegyn Blesses weapon.
Kraegyn charges z21 and misses.

Joshua conjures a flaming sphere, though it misses with its primary attack.

*Status*
p1  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18
p2  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used 
p3  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used


YOUR TURN L1 26/26 hp, 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN L2 12/26 hp, restrained (save ends), 1/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
 Joshua 38/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
 Kraegyn 44/52 hp,  9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weaon
 Rellek  47/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
 Bavak 42/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, 38/66 hp Rellek's Quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z2, 66/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 42/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 47/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## covaithe (Mar 14, 2010)

Karis switches targets to the one Rellek is attacking, hoping to take one down quickly.  She hurls her dagger again, striking the zombie squarely between the eyes and penetrating all the way through its decrepit skull before the blade reappears in Karis' hand.  She smiles grimly, knowing the real work is yet to come.  


[sblock=actions]Deft strike vs. Z1, which still hasn't acted in this fight, so Karis has CA from first strike.  CRIT for 24+2 damage.  Don't zombies have a thing where they auto-die on a crit?  Some do, anyway; obviously I don't know about these ones.  

No move.  
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2010)

Jack steps forward and throws a lance of white light at the nearest foe, Pelor's light scorches the enemy. 

[sblock=ooc]


Move: to I17
Standard: Lance of faith on z1 - vs ref; radiant (1d20 8=17,  1d8 5=10) hits for 15 radiant (after vulnerability)
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 19, 2010)

*Everyone - your turn*

Karis's expert shot sends the zombie to the ground, but it still twitches as though not quite dead.

Jack blasts another zombie with divine force, and it reels with the force of the explosion.

/ Since Karis already took z1 to zero hp, I took the liberty of changing Jack's target to z2. I didn't take his move since I assume that was only to get into range. Let me know if I need to change any of this. Also, Jack hit, Jack grants a +2 power bonus to an ally's attack against z2. Let me know who gets the bonus.

One of the lizardmen tries to free himself from the mysterious force holding him in place, but he remains stuck as he draws on his inner reserves to fortify himself*.

*The other lizardman rushes to aid his trapped ally, charging at one of the poltergeists, but as soon as he comes within range, the ghost shifts away and blasts him with ectoplasmic goo. The lizardman is sent flying backwards, right next to the zombie Karis killed. Without warning, the zombie stirs, and rises again! It rips into the lizardman with its longsword.

// Given the vagaries of PbP, the fact that you might have done a monster knowledge check by now in a live game, and the fact that I changed Jack's attack target after z1 'died', I am going to go ahead and give you some key information - to kill off these zombies for good, they must be hit by radiant or fire damage before the start of their turn. There, I hope that's fair. 

Nearby, a zombie tries its best to attack Kraegyn, but his slash is easily parried. An attack against Bavak's spirit companion is equally ineffectual, as the grunting zombie's blade slices straight through without doing any damage. The last zombie has better luck as it charges Rellek, slicing at the ranger's legs.

Joshua's flaming sphere pulses brightly as it spits flame over two of the poltergeists.

The fight takes a turn for the worse as the three poltergeists fling ghostly energies across the battlefield. Kraegyn and Joshua are both hit hard, and feel themselves restrained against their will by an unseen force. One of the lizardmen is also hit, and it is too much for him - he crashes to the ground in a heap.

*
Results*
Karis crits z1, bringing it to zero hp.
Taking liberty of changing Jack's target to z2 - hits for 15.
L1 moves and then charges P3.
  This activates P3's flinging rebuke. It shifts one square west and hits P3
  for 13 necrotic, pushing him 3 squares.
L2 uses 2nd wind and fails his save.

z1 comes back from the dead, gaining 10 hp.
z1 stands.
z1 attacks L1 and hits for 7 necrotic.

z2 misses Kraegyn.

z3 misses spirit companion.

z4 moves and then charge rellek, hitting ac 28 for 8 necrotic.

*Start next round

*p1 uses kinetic claw on kraegyn, hitting fort 26 for 17 necrotic after resistances. Kraegyn is pushed and restrained (save ends).

p2 recharges kinetic claw. Hits Joshua fort 25 for 14 necrotic., pushed and restrained (save ends)

p3 does not recharge kinetic claw. Crits L1, killing him.

Flaming sphere hits p1, p2 for 4 damage after insub.

*Status*
p1 38/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 38/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used
p3  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used


Dead L1  
YOUR TURN L2 18/26 hp, restrained (save ends), 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN Joshua 24/38 hp, restrained (save ends), 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN Kraegyn 27/52 hp, restrained (save ends),  9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weaon
YOUR TURN Rellek 39/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN  Bavak 42/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, 10/66 hp, Rellek's Quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z2, 51/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 42/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 47/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

Bavak

"We need fire or holy light to keep them down!" Bavak calls.

[sblock=OOC]

Can Bavak shift to M18?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 35/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Mar 20, 2010)

"Filthy, darn creatures” grumbled Joshua as he tried to escape from his mystical bonds. "I'll do what I can" he yelled in response to Bavak.

The nearest zombies were far too close for comfort; too close for anything subtle. He decided he had to hit as hard as possible.

He calmed his mind and incanted the words of power. Immediately a spray of brightly coloured lights shot out from him and covered the two zombies. It was unfortunate that the nearest one managed to shake off the damage but the effect on the other was startling! It had only just stood up but was now almost disintigrated by the radiant power of Joshua’s spell

“That’ll teach you” grunted the wizard as he continued to struggle with his bonds, only pausing briefly to glance over at his Flaming Sphere and renew it’s fiery life force.

[sblock=OOC]Colour Spray on Z4 vs Will = 11 - miss
Colour Spray on Z1 vs Will = 25 - hit
Damage to Z1 = 11 +5 = 16 Dead?

Roll Lookup 

Minor = Sustain Flaming Sphere
Damage = 7/2 = 3

Roll Lookup

Save vs Restrain = 8; Fail

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2448772/"]Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 20, 2010)

Rellek felt the filthy hands of the zombie tear into his legs but focused his mind away from the fear and nauseas feelings such a creature gave rise to, in him.  

Moving swiftly he was ready to relinquish his bow, with a silent word of thanks, before grasping his twin axes and bringing them to bare.  

Abomination, you are but this is the day of your release.  Rellek spat out at the thing.  

[sblock]

ok free action drop my bow and also as a free action I make all damage from my lightening battle axe as lightening damage...you never know!  

I will use a minor action to take my axes and since I am not moving use my other minor in place of a move action to make z4 my new quarry -hence the challenge above.  Then attack with twin strike I guess again.  

NT can we have an updated map its difficult to gage where everyone is without following the whole thread through.  

Ok Twin strike with Battle axes
To hit 1 23 Damage from this strike plus hunters quarry = 16 damage
To hit 2 15

[/Sblock]

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2010)

*Karis, Kraegyn, Bavak, Jack - your turns*

[sblock=Walking Dad]
Yes, you can shift.  Only the red swamp squares are difficult terrain.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arbanax]
The map in my last post should be up to date (although note L1 and z1 are dead). Did I miss something?
[/sblock]

Though briefly reanimated, the resurrected zombie succumbs to Joshua's quick flash of radiant light, and falls to the ground, dead. No really, really dead. Especially dead. Passed on. Kicked the bucket. 

Rellek quickly retaliates against the zombie who charged him, sending lightning coursing through its necrotic flesh.

The remaining lizardman, still held fast by ghostly bonds, tosses his spear toward the zombie by rellek, and hits it solidly. He quickly draws his other spear as he feels himself free to move once more.
*
Results*

Joshua kills z1.

Rellek quarries z4.
Rellek hits z4 for 16 damage.

L1 hits z4 for 9 damage.
L1 makes his save.

*Status

* p1 38/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 38/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used
p3  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
L2 18/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
Joshua 24/38 hp, restrained (save ends), 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN Kraegyn 27/52 hp, restrained (save ends),  9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weaon
 Rellek 39/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN  Bavak 42/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, 51/66 hp vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 42/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 22/66 hp, Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 22, 2010)

nerdytenor said:


> OOC
> 
> Arbanax
> The map in my last post should be up to date (although note L1 and z1 are dead). Did I miss something?




No NT my bad, I missed it Doh!

Ab


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2010)

Bavak

As Bavak shifts away, the spirit tries to attack the zombies back, before appearing between the shaman and the undead.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: shift to M18
Standard: Stalker's Strike  (1d20+8=19, 1d10+5=7) vs Fort.  Also if hit, Spirit companion can flank.
 Minor: Summon Spirit to N19

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 35/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kraegyn gave another deep bellow of rage, trying to break through the magical forces than constrained him.  The power of Kord seemed to be with him, for he was able to shake off the poltergeist's power, and the swing of his massive wave-bladed sword cut deeply into the zombie he was facing...

OOC:
>Minor: Divine challenge vs. Z2
>Standard: attack Z2 with Valiant Strike, 1d20+11 (includes Bless weapon bonus, and Restrained penalty)= 30 (natural 19, a hit and a Crit with Bless Weapon since target is vulnerable to radiant damage), deals 8+5 (base), +4 (Vicious Weapon), +2 (high crit), +6 radiant (Bless Weapon)= 19 untyped +6 radiant; rolls Roll Lookup , Roll Lookup

>Save vs. restrained: 1d20= 13 (save made); roll Roll Lookup


----------



## covaithe (Mar 23, 2010)

Karis circles wide behind Rellek's foe, then darts forward and stabs it in where its kidneys would be, if it weren't a rotting pile of flesh.  As it is, her dagger comes back out without any visible evidence of having harmed the thing.  

[sblock=actions]Move NW, W, W (costs 2), SW, S, SE.  Total of 7 squares, ending in J13.  
Standard:  Riposte strike, 16 vs. AC misses.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 23, 2010)

*Jack's turn*

Bavak's spirit companion rips a small hunk of fetid flesh off of the zombie near it, only to vanish and reappear on the other side. Bavak takes a step behind his faithful apparition.

Kraegyn's blessed weapon makes an enormous cut in the zombie before him, and it groans horribly in protest.

Karis flits around the battlefield as befits her elven heritage. Although she manages to flank with Rellek, her attack doesn't manage to damage the zombie before her.
*
Results*
Bavak shifts, hits z3 for 7 damage with Sc, get spirit companion to N19.

Kraegyn dcs z2, hits z2 for 30 after vulnerabilities, and makes save.

Karis gets to J13, misses z4.

*Status

* p1 38/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 38/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used
p3  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
L2 18/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
Joshua 24/38 hp, restrained (save ends), 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
Karis 44/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
 Kraegyn 27/52 hp, 9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon
 Rellek 39/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
Bavak 42/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, 21/66 hp, divine challenged, vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 35/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 22/66 hp, Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2010)

Jack steps south a bit, maneuvering further away from the main battle and grabs his holy symbol. Chanting a few words to the gods, he points his hand forward and a beam of light flows from the symbol and slams into the zombie. His allies feel their hands guided by divine aid.

[sblock=ooc]
Move: to I17
Standard: Astral Seal on z4 - vs will (1d20+8=26) hits, -2 to defenses, next ally to hit it regains 11 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 26, 2010)

*Everyone - your turn*

The lizardman, freed from ghostly bonds, charges one of the poltergeists, but his spear does not find purchase.

One zombie flinches as it is bathed in Jack's divine glow. It howls and twists in place, swiping at Karis and scoring a decent hit. The zombie near Kraegyn finally manages to connect with the mighty paladin, though the strike is not particularly potent. The third zombie swipes again at Bavak's spirit companion, and it howls in frustration as, once more, it catches nothing but air.

The two poltergeists near Joshua's flaming sphere are singed again, and they disperse, one of them blasting Kraegyn backwards, and the other punishing Bavak. Kraegyn is badly hurt, but neither feel themselves frozen in place from the attack.  The third poltergeist lobs more necrotic goo at Joshua but it does nothing more than dirty the wizard's robes.




*Results
*Jack hits z4 with Astral Seal.

z2 hits Kraegyn for 6 damage,.

z3 stupidly attacks spirit companion again, hitting it, but only does 9 damage, so no effect. It shifts closer to bavak.

z4 hits Karis for 11.

p1 and p2 take 3 fire damage each after insubstantial.

p1 moves, attacks Kraegyn, hits for 5 damage after resistances, pushes Kraegyn 3 squares.

p2 recharges kinetic claw, but uses other attack. p2 hits Bavak for 7 damage after resistances. It moves out.

p3 attacks Joshua and misses.

L2 charges p3 and misses.

*Status

* p1 35/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 35/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 -
p3  42/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
YOUR TURN  L2 18/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN  Joshua 24/38 hp, restrained (save ends), 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN  Karis 31/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 16/52 hp, 9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon
YOUR TURN    Rellek 39/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN  Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, 21/66 hp, divine challenged, vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 35/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 22/66 hp, ASTRAL SEAL (-2 def, next hit grants 11hp) Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## The Digger (Mar 27, 2010)

“Da..rn!" swore Joshua as the two poltergeists split and moved apart. He had hoped they would stay together longer. For a moment he considered his options. Bavak faced two opponents as did Kraegyn…but Bavak had his companion. It was obvious which way to go.

With a deft motion of his head Joshua moved the ball of flame northwards, directly in front of the nearest poltergeist.

“Take that!” grunted the wizard as the flames lashed at his target. And as he did so his restraints fell from him as if by magic.

[sblock=OOC]Move Flaming Sphere to F26. Standard attack vs Ref; 23; Hit! Damage 10/2 = 5; At start of poltergeists turn he takes another 8/2 = 4. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2457234

Save vs restraint 17 SAVE! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2457237/[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 27, 2010)

Rellek nodded his thanks towards his nimble footed friend Karis, for her timely intervention against his opponent before slashing out at him with his keen edged battle axes.  

[sblock]
Ok going to use twin attack again:

Roll 1 24 Damage: 17 hp Including hunters quarry.
Roll 2 20

[/sblock]

Rellek shouted at the creature hoping to both spoil its aim at Karis and keep it focused on him so she could work in her cruel strike to some vulnerable point through its defences.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 28, 2010)

*Karis, Kraegyn, Jack and Bavak are up*

Joshua commands his flaming sphere and it floats after one of the poltergeists, lashing it with flame. Encouraged by his success, he finally manages to shake off the mysterious force that was holding him in place.

Rellek swings hard and fast with his axes, slamming the zombie next to him and nearly felling it. Jack's divine seal renews the dragonborn's  spirits as his axes strike true.

The lizardman twists and turns, and with a great thrust he manages to penetrate the ghost in front of him, though only just. 
*
Results*
Joshua moves Flaming Sphere, hits p1 for 5 after insubstantial.

Rellek hits z4 for 14 damage (damage modifier on twin strike with axes is +2 here, not +5 - let me know if there was a +3 bonus I missed somewhere).
Rellek heals to full from Astral Seal.

L2 hits p3 for 3 damage after insubstantial.

p1 30/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 35/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 -
p3 39/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
L2 18/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
 Joshua 24/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN  Karis 31/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 16/52 hp, 9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon
 Rellek 47/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN  Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN  Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, 21/66 hp, divine challenged, vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16  
z3, 35/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 10/66 hp, -2 defenses TENT Jack, Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kraegyn gave another deep bellow of rage, drawing strength from his own pain and agression.  Then he slogged forward again, attempting to put down the nearest zombie.  He managed to set his feet properly despite the mushy ground and delivered a powerful cut, cleaving the zombie rather messily in half...

OOC:
>Minor: Inspiring Word, on self; spend a surge, regain 15 +1d6 (3)= 18 HP
>Move: to F21
>Standard: attack Z2 with Valiant Strike; +13 vs. AC (including Bless Weapon and one adjacent enemy) = 33 (CRIT, again); deals 13 base, +6 radiant, +2 Vicious, +3 High Crit, +5 Vulnerability= 29 damage to z2 

>Rolls: Roll Lookup ; Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Bavak

Seeing that his magic cannot keep them down, Bavak shifts and moves away, his spirit hindering the undead' pursuit.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: shift to L17
Standard to Move: Move to K13
Minor: Summon Spirit to M18

If the zombie moves without shifting away, he suffers Spirit's Fangs.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 28/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2010)

Karis slices through something important in the zombie's spine just as Rellek's axes make a mess of its front.  It collapses, but Karis calls "Someone burn it, before it rises!" as she moves in search of another target.  

[sblock=actions]riposte strike vs Z4:  32 vs. AC hits for 17 damage, dropping it to zero.  If it somehow attacks Karis before her next turn, she gets another attack, +9 vs. AC for 1d6+4.  I don't remember if it was fire or radiant, or either, that we need to keep it down for good?  Anyway, Karis can't do it.  

Move:  K19
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack hurls a bolt of light at the zombie that Bavak just disengaged from, but the creature's dark energy manages to thwart the attack. Jack then hurries to be close to his allies, not wanting to be caught exposed.

[sblock=ooc]

Standard: Exacting Utterance on z3 - vs will (z3) (1d20+8=15) - just misses
Move: to L14
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 31, 2010)

ooc:  I checked back, and it is radiant or fire damage.  Still, Karis can't finish the job.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2010)

ooc - and Jack'll be stunned if he attacks it


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 3, 2010)

*Kraegyn - adjust your turn please*

// OOPS! Kraegyn, your FIRST crit killed the zombie. So I made a bigtime goof there. You may keep your second crit and adjust your move action to attack whichever enemy you choose. You can make it to any enemy (with a charge) except for p3. Let me know what you decide.


Karis sends another zombie to the floor, although it twitches on the ground. The elf urges her allies to burn it lest it rise again.

Bavak, unable to put down the zombie nearest him, steps gingerly backwards, strategically placing his spirit companion to hinder the monster should it provide chase.

Jack retreats as well, hurling a bolt ineffectually at a zombie.


*
Results*
 Karis drops z4, though it will rise again unless hit by fire/radiant. Karis moves to K19.

Jack misses z3, moves to L14.

Bavak gets to K13, moves spirit companion  
*
Status*
p1 30/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 35/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 -
p3 39/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
L2 18/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
 Joshua 24/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
 Karis 31/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 16/52 hp, 9/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon
 Rellek 47/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3, Used Exacting Utterance

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, REALLY DEAD 
z3, 35/66 hp  vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16   
z4, 0/66 hp, prone, Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Kraegyn will move-and-charge z3


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 4, 2010)

*Everyone - your turn*

In the space of just a few moments, Kraegyn hacks two zombies in twain, his blessed weapon humming with power as he lumbers across the battlefield.

The last remaining zombie rises once more and takes a swipe with his rusty sword at Rellek, scoring a modest hit on the ranger.

The three poltergeists hurl necrotic blobs at Kraegyn, Karis, and the lizardman guide, and all three are sent flying, bloodied, across the ground. Kraegyn feels himself restrained with ghostly bonds, his sword pulsating in divine protest at his unholy bondage.
*
Results*
Kraegyn uses inspiring word on self, spending surge and healing 18 (no longer bloodied).  Kraegyn charges, finishing off z3.

z4 rises with 10hp, attacks rellek, hits AC 22 for 6 damage.

p1 takes 4 damage after insubstantial from flaming sphere.
p1 and p3 do not recharge kinetic claw.

p1 moves, then hits Karis reflex 28 for 11 necotic, bloodying her, and pushing her.

p2 uses kinetic claw on kraegyn, hits Fort 23 for 12 necrotic after resistances, bloodying him. Kraegyn is pushed and restrained (save ends).

p3 shifts, attacks L3, hits ref 21 for 9 necrotic, bloodying him and pushing him.

* Status*
p1 26/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 35/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used
p3 39/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
YOUR TURN L2 9/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN Joshua 24/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 20/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 22/52 hp, restrained (save ends) 8/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon, Inspiring Word
YOUR TURN Rellek 41/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion (flanks TENT Bavak)
YOUR TURN Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3, Used Exacting Utterance

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, REALLY DEAD 
z3, REALLY DEAD 
z4, 10/66 hp,  Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 5, 2010)

Angry that the zombie creature had used the intervening space to coordinate an attack past his defences, Rellek pressed his attack home. Seeking to dispatch the thing finally so as to aid his companions.  

[sblock]

Ok go for twin strike again. 

Strike 1 missed
Strike 2 hit 25 to hit 

Damage 8   (have noted that I got the damage wrong before - thanks). 

If that puts him down I want to set him alight using whatever means I can - Which looking at my character sheet would be flint and steel to get him alight in some way.  

Before trying to rejoin my friends.  

[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kraegyn growled as he fought against the ectoplasmic bonds.  His fury seemed to lend him strength, but not enough to free himself...

OOC:
>Standard: Second Wind, +15 Hp and +2 defenses
>End of turn: save vs. Restrained, 1d20= 8 (fail) ; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

Bavak

Despite moving defensively, Bavak directs his spirit panther to attack. It appear next to last zombie, attacking it feriously and lending the same rage to allies attacks.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Shift to L12
Minor: Summon Spirit to I15
Standard: Call to the savage  Elder (1d20+8=26, 2d8+5=10), if hit, any ally adjacent to it gains a 4 power bonus to the damage rolls of melee attacks.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 28/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Apr 7, 2010)

Joshua eyes darted hither and thither as he assessed the dangers. With a pass of his hands he cast a ball of flame at the surviving zombie whilst moving his pre-existing flaming sphere into the path of one of the poltergeists.

[sblock=OOC]Scorching Burst at H13: attack Z4[/sblock][sblock=OOC]
11 vs ref (probably a miss)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2470566/

damage 8 (fire) if it hits
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2470575/

Minor: sustain Sphere
Move: move sphere to E23

Start of next turn Poltergeist takes 9/2 = 4 damage

Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 10, 2010)

*Karis and Jack - your turns*

Rellek continues to use his axes as zombie pulverizers, nearly felling the zombie nearest him. Again. Bavak manages to down the zombie with aid of his spirit companion. Joshua tries to deliver a fiery coup-de-grace, but his bolt flies wide. Meanwhile, Kraegyn steadies himself as he struggles with the mysterious force holding him in place. Further away, the lizardman charges one of the ghosts again, but his spear proves no match for the shadowy thing.

The zombie in the midst of the party twitches on the ground, seemingly in anticipation. Will it meet a fiery end? Or shall it become un-un-undead?

//Since Arbanax asked, I will allow any player adjacent to a 0 hp zombie to use a standard action to finish it off using flint and tinder from your packs but it will cost a standard action. Rellek cannot do this as he used his standard to attack. (I will not consider this an attack on a bloodied enemy should Jack choose to do this)
*

Results*
Rellek hits z4 for 8 damage.

Kraegyn uses 2nd wind, heals 15, fails save.

Bavak shifts to L12, moves spirit companion, downs the zombie (for now).

Joshua hurls fire at zombie, missing, moves flaming sphere.

L2 moves, misses P3

* Status*
p1 26/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kenetic claw used
p2 35/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used
p3 39/42 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 - kinetic claw used, flinging rebuke used

Dead L1  
L2 9/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
Joshua 24/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 20/44 hp, 5/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6
Kraegyn 37/52 hp, restrained (save ends) 7/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon, Inspiring Word, 2nd wind
Rellek 41/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion - ADJACENT ALLIES +4 damage TENT Bavak
YOUR TURN Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3, Used Exacting Utterance

z1, REALLY DEAD
z2, REALLY DEAD 
z3, REALLY DEAD 
z4, NOT DEAD YET! ONLY RESTING! 0/66 hp,  Rellek's quarry vuln 5 radiant AC 21 Fo 19 Re 15 Wi 16


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

Jack calls upon his gods healing energies to aid Karis and he feels fully refreshed. The light of his god protects the rogue from assault. 

Jack then moves to help the embattled lizardman and hurls a lance of white-hot energy that hits it for a minor blow and the lizardman is guided by his gods hand.

[sblock=ooc]
Minor: HW on Karis - healing word bonous (2d6+9=19) + HS & you gain a +2 bonus to all defenses TSNT (Jack) & a +3 power bonus to all defenses against next attack against you (they stack as one's untyped & 1's a power bonus)
Move to I11
Standard: Lance of faith on P3 vs ref; radiant (1d20+8=19, 1d8+5=6) hits for 3 after insubstantial and L2 gains a +2 power bonus to hit

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 13, 2010)

Filled with renewed vigor by Jack's prayers, Karis nearly flies across the battlefield, weapons cutting at the insubstantial creature twice, dislodging bits of whatever it used for a body.  She leaves herself open during the process, hoping that Jack's protection will see her through.  


[sblock=ooc]I'm really not sure at this point if I have an AP, but I think it's possible I might.  If so, here goes:

Move:  to H10, 7 squares
Standard:  Charge P3, going to G7:  29 vs. AC for 7 damage (3 after insubstantial)
AP:  deft strike, moving to F5 (and provoking):  28 vs. AC for 17 damage, or 8 after insubstantial.  

If I don't have an AP, then I'll instead use Duelist's weapon to gain CA on the charge, so the shortsword attack (the latter) applies. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 20, 2010)

Jack's divine power fills his allies with renewed strength as he lances one of the ghosts with radiant light. 

Karis displays her elven grace and speed as she slices at a ghost. She steps around it, protected from its ghastly claw by Jack's power, and cuts it again, somehow managing to penetrate its ghostly veil.

Without warning, the three ghosts vanish into the air. The remaining zombie stands and lets out what sounds like a 'huh' noise, apparently as surprised as the party. His resurrection proves short lived, however, as he, along with all the other fallen zombies, is sucked into a swirling vortex of necrotic energy. Light crackles and swirls, the wind blasting at the party, and an enormous ghost appears. It is the same shape as the three ghosts, only larger. 

Much, much larger.

It lets out a horrific wail as it turns to face the party.

// Power ghosts, activate! Form of - Ghost Voltron!
*
Results*
Jack heals Karis to full, hits p3. Moves.

Karis charges p3, hits for 3 after insub.
Burns action point, draws opp attack which misses due to Jack's bonus.
Hits again for 8 more after insub.

The ghosts disapparate, forming Big Ghost.

* Status*
Big Ghost (large) 86/126 hp insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 

YOUR TURN  L2 9/26 hp, +2 Next Attack, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN  Joshua 24/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 4/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6, Used AP x1
YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 37/52 hp, restrained (save ends) 7/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon, Inspiring Word, 2nd wind
YOUR TURN  Rellek 41/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4
YOUR TURN  Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1)
Sprit Companion - ADJACENT ALLIES +4 damage TENT Bavak
YOUR TURN Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3, Used Exacting Utterance, Healing Word x1


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

Bavak

The spirit panther shimmers and reappears in flanking position as his spectral claws cut in the large apparition.

[sblock=OOC]

Minor: Summon Spirit to K18
Standard: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2470083/Stalker's Strike  (1d20+8=25, 1d10+5=12) vs Fort; if hit, Sc can flank with ally until the end of Bavak's next turn.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Bavak
*Perception*: 25 *Insight*: 20 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 16 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 18
*Hit Points*: 35/46 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist:* necrotic 7, radiant 7
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 11 *Surges per day*: 8/9
*At-Will Powers:* Call Spirit Companion, Spirit’s Fangs, Stalker’s Strike, Haunting Spirits 
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Hand of Radiance, Twin Panthers, Call to the Savage Elder
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North, Spirits of Battle
 [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2010)

Jack opens his hand towards the large ghost and a silver flame outlines it, his allies finding it easier to target the enemy now. He steps forward and calls out "You shall not harm us!" as a bright light flares, his allies unaffected, but the light leaves the ghost reeling.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Astral Seal on Big guy vs ref (1d20+10=30) nice...crit on the non-damaging power. -2 to defenses and next ally who hits it regains 11 hp. 
Move: Shift to I12
AP: Astral Flare - vs will (1d20+10=18) *I have this as a +2 to hit, rather than the -2 to defenses. Same result hits (just) and the target is dazed TENT

Ok, so it's at -2 to defenses and it's granting CA TENT, so net result is +4 to hit if you go after Jack (which is nobody this turn right?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 23, 2010)

Rellek was stunned by what had just happened, but only momentarily his ready battle senses snapping him back into the midst of what they faced.  Moving forward to seek to flank the creature, Rellek new that their advantage in numbers would be short lived if they didn't attack with all they'd got.  

Shouting his defiance, he attacked his new quarry.

[sblock]

Ok so Rellek is going to move to H17 and use a minor action to make this new creature his quarry and then use his Daily power Hunters Bear Trap (which is the first time I've used it and I hope I don't now fall fowl on the dice rolls)


And I got a massive 13 rats.  Well that's that.  

Edit but thanks to Renau1g I realised I missed that its still half damage and target is slowed till the end of the next turn.  So that still means = 8 damage halved = 4 hp well at least its more than it would have been.  Thanks Renau1g. 


[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2010)

[sblock=Arbanax]
I believe it still does 1/2 damage on a miss. All dailies have _something_ happen to them when you miss...takes some of the sting away [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Apr 23, 2010)

Amended my stuff thanks to Renau1g, that will teach me not to read the whole description.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 25, 2010)

*Joshua, Kraegyn, Karis - your turns*

Bavak summons his spirit companion next to the giant ghost, and it strikes out at the other ghostly figure, cutting into its necrotic flesh. 

Jack brings his power to bear on the undead, marking the creature with seal and flare. The ghost reels in protest, howling horribly at the onslaught.

Rellek, seeing an opportunity, lays into the best with a massive cut. Though his technique is not enough to lay the spectral abomination low, the dragonborn does manage to inflict at least minimal damage.

The lizardman charges back into the fray, undeterred. He strikes hard at the ghost with his spear, and feels himself instantly refreshed by Jack's healing seal.

// ren, since we are using the 'post in any order' method, every PC will get one attack on the big ghost while it is dazed.
*
Results*
Spirit Companion hits ghost for 6 after resistances, flanks tent

Jack hits with Astral Seal.
Jack spends AP and hits with Astral Flare.

Rellek moves. Ghost does not get opp attack since dazed.
Rellek quarries.
Rellek misses with daily, does 4 after insub. on miss.

Lizardman charges, hits ghost for 3 after insub., heals 11 from astral seal.

* Status*
Big Ghost (large) 73/126 hp, -2 DEF, DAZED  TENT BAVAK, quarried, insubstantial AC 18 Fo 17 Re 18 Wi 18 

 L2 20/26 hp, 0/1 surges, AC 17, Fo 14, Re 14 Wi 11, Init 4 
YOUR TURN  Joshua 24/38 hp, 6/9 surges, AC 20 Fo 16 Re 17 Wi 16 Init 6, used Flaming Sphere, Colour Spray
Flaming Sphere
YOUR TURN Karis 44/44 hp, 4/7 surges, AC 18 Fo 15 Re 19 Wi 15 Init 6, Used AP x1
YOUR TURN  Kraegyn 37/52 hp, restrained (save ends) 7/12 surg, AC 21  Fo 18 Re 14 Wi 17 Init 2, Used Bless Weapon, Inspiring Word, 2nd wind
 Rellek 41/47 hp, 9/10 surg, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 14 Init 4, Used Hunter's Bear Trap
 Bavak 35/46 hp, 8/9 surges, AC 18 Fo 16 Re 16 Wi 18 Init 2, Used Healing Sprits(x1), Astral Flare, AP
Sprit Companion - FLANKS TENT BAVAK
 Jack 41/41 hp, 9/9 surges, AC 19 Fo 16 Re  15 Wi 20 Init 3, Used Exacting Utterance, Healing Word x1


----------



## The Digger (Apr 25, 2010)

Joshua gulped a little when the opposing ghosts suddenly coalesced into one. “That is rather…big” he muttered. “I think desperate measures are called for.

He called his ball of flame closer, ready to attack later if necessary and then with a stupendous burst of energy he lashed out with two bolts of energy against the large ghostly blob.

[sblock=OOC]Move: Move Flaming Sphere to F17[/sblock][sblock=OOC]
Magic Missile vs Ref 16: Hit for 10/2= 5 actual damage

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2493856/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2493862/
18 vs Ref 10 damage (wrong dice ist damage)

AP spent:

Magic Missile (+3) vs Ref 16; hit for 11/2= 5 actual damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2493858/
19 vs Ref 11 dam
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kraegyn continued to struggle against the spectral bonds which held him.  The presence of such a large and imposing foe was enough motivation for him to shatter the shackles, and he growled in anticipation of a good fight.

OOC: 
>Full defense
>Save vs. Restrained: 1d20= 20 (Emphatically Saved!); roll Roll Lookup


----------



## nerdytenor (May 4, 2010)

// covaithe is in the middle of moving hell - if someone would like to NPC Karis, please do so


----------



## Arbanax (May 5, 2010)

No me boss, not sure how to run her convincingly besides I don't have her character sheet and only the PBEM book 1 to go by ;-)

Otherwise I'd be glad to help.  

Ab


----------



## The Digger (May 8, 2010)

I'm off to Scotland for a funeral and then a couple of days holiday.  Internet access is likely to be nearly non-existant so can you please NPC me as necesary.
Back by Friday


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2010)

Sorry. Save travel and godspeed.


----------



## covaithe (May 12, 2010)

Karis curses in frustration as her target disappears, after she spent so much effort flying across the battlefield after it.  But she resolutely turns and darts back into the fray, slashing at the big ghost and disrupting a bit of its substance.  

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay, guys.  I should be back to full activity now.  

Actions:  Move and charge to H15:  20 vs. AC hits for 19 damage, halved to 9. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (May 12, 2010)

// Hope your move is going well! I've been swamped as well - need a calm half an hour with my computer at home to give a proper update. Stay tuned.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 20, 2010)

// Dear adventurers, though it pains me to do this, I'm afraid I need to put this game on indefinite (possibly permanent) hold. Life is not granting me the time I need to run this game properly (nor will it in the foreseeable future), and I do not want to waste everyone's time.

// best, nerdytenor


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2010)

nerdytenor said:


> // Dear adventurers, though it pains me to do this, I'm afraid I need to put this game on indefinite (possibly permanent) hold. Life is not granting me the time I need to run this game properly (nor will it in the foreseeable future), and I do not want to waste everyone's time.
> 
> // best, nerdytenor




ooc: Real life first. Please PM me when / if you come back. Good luck.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2010)

ooc - good luck NT. It's all good   just don't drop Dorn or Crag'll be upset


----------



## nerdytenor (May 20, 2010)

//Games I am playing in are less of a concern - even if I am swamped, I can almost always take a few minutes to at least make a minimal post without holding anyone else up.


----------



## Arbanax (May 21, 2010)

//Well NT its been a real blast and I do hope that despite real world concerns we do get to finish of the adventure at some point.  I echo what everyone's said so far and hope you'd be willing to PM me if you do get the break to run on again.  

For myself I have really enjoyed playing and appreciate what you've done despite work and life pressures.  Thanks for being honest, I hate having to come to this conclusion rather than being told.  Anyway, before I gush any more, I hope things continue to go your way.  

Thanks again 

Ab


----------



## covaithe (May 22, 2010)

ooc:  I understand entirely too well, nt.  Much better to maintain a reduced presence here and avoid burnout than to push yourself too hard and disappear completely.  Thanks for the fun here.


----------

